# LAS MUJERES SE ALZAN CONTRA EL JOVEN QUE NO AYUDÓ A LA MUJER APUÑALADA EN TORRIJOS: “ES UN COBARDE” “FALTAN HUEVOS”



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Feb 2022)

Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos follan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas . Si por ello nos apuñalan o le hacemos un rasguño al agresor, se nos cae el pelo (o nos pasa como aquel Neira que ayudó a una mujer “maltratada” cuyo marido le reventó la cabeza, y luego encima la mujer testificó contra Neira).

No obstante, no hay que olvidar quién es el culpable de esta situación: el remero


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## MaGiVer (9 Feb 2022)

Esperan que los malvados hombres, heterofascismachoarcales las protejan de las consecuencias de sus actos. (Despreciarlos, esquilmarlos y culpabilizarlos, al tiempo que los reemplazan con moronegrada).

Que no esperen que yo me meta a recibir un navajazo por ninguna petarda desconocida.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

Yo sólo veo costumbres que hay que respetar, desde la distancia claro, y si es una mujer que se siente hombre? igual se siente ofendide si ofrezco mi ayuda


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (9 Feb 2022)

Claramente es un hombre por la igualdad, deberían estar contentas de que tantos millones gastados en propaganda, al final funcionen.

Una mujer necesita un hombre tanto como un pez una bicicleta, llevan años repitiendo. Así que haber intervenido habría sido un intolerable acto de machismo heteropatriarcal. Una mujer sabe defenderse perfectamente sin la ayuda de ningún machirulo.


----------



## Gus Borden (9 Feb 2022)

Internet warriars.


----------



## Ironlord (9 Feb 2022)

Si le hubiera atacado sería un racista (además de haber podido acabar muerto).
Es triste y duro decirlo, pero al final cada uno tiene que mirar como salvar su culo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Bizarroff (9 Feb 2022)

Los cementerios están llenos de valientes


----------



## la_trotona (9 Feb 2022)

Ellas son las primeras que se apartan y ni llaman a la policía cuando apuñalan a un hombre, y los hombres tenemos que ser supermanes, venga ya. Eso sí, esto tiene que despertar y cuadno se vea que a un español lo apalizan o intentan acuchillar extranjeros, hay que reacciones como en Tailandia todos a una; aunque esta escoria luego diga que somos racistas.


----------



## 0j0 (9 Feb 2022)

Detras de la pantalla del ordenador todos son muy valientes, hasta que impacta el primer golpe


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## ciudadlibre (9 Feb 2022)

y quien me dice a mi que no son pareja?, todos sabemos que amores reñidos los mas queridos


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cipotecon (9 Feb 2022)

meterme a separar a un moro con una navaja? estan que si.
a mi mi abuela siempre me dijo; si ves una pelea vete a otro lado


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## El gostoso (9 Feb 2022)

Yo solo me preocupo de mi y de mi familia. Por ese orden, si veo a una Charo/chortina siendo violada por moronegropancho paso de largo


----------



## favelados (9 Feb 2022)

Al final la culpa tenía que ser de algún español...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Feb 2022)

Jesus Neira. 

Yo veo eso y hago como si no hubiera visto nada, y mañana será otro dia.


----------



## John Smmith (9 Feb 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es como las mujeres que lo contemplaban no sacaron sus superpoderes para acudir a su rescate.

Esa machista da por sentado que ninguna mujer en la calle tenia la capacidad de defender a su "hermana". ¿Dónde está la sororidad que tanto predican? ¿Como no fue defendida por una horda de hermanas feministas?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

pero bueno, y esas mujeras quejándose de que no las defienden? serán machistas de extrema derecha!! es que las mujeres no saben defenderse solas? según las últimas pelis de moda del cine son unas máquinas de matar


----------



## Genomito (9 Feb 2022)

Veamos el oráculo







Todo correcto


----------



## jotace (9 Feb 2022)

Nos quieren feminizados, deconstruidos y emasculados pero machitos, machotes, machirulos y gallitos para socorrerlas o salvarlas de sus malotes, los que las hacen reír y vibrar.


----------



## Julc (9 Feb 2022)

¿Pero de qué se quejan esas puercas si al final tienen que ir varios tíos a jugársela por la puta esa?


----------



## InigoMontoya (9 Feb 2022)

por mi parte si veo una agresion a una mujer miro a otro lado y me voy , quieren malotes moronegros pollatatuadas? pues que con su pan se los coman!


----------



## chortinator (9 Feb 2022)

Lo siento ews lo que han creado los progres...


Gracias a ellos, solo miro por mi culo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Feb 2022)

Pero no son las mujerAs autosuficientas???


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Feb 2022)

Las mujeres actuales tienen una buena caca de perro en la cabeza. ¿E Irene Montero qué ha dicho?


----------



## Joloan (9 Feb 2022)

Quien siembra vientos, recoge tempestades, son las consecuencias de lo que han ido buscando, ahora no les gustan esas consecuencias, pues cuando se avisaba nos trataban de racistas y machistas.


----------



## randomizer (9 Feb 2022)

Mujer: si piensas que un hombre que no te conoce se va a jugar la vida por ti, es que aún no eres lo bastante feminista.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



Muy sencillo. Dos factores:

- Acabar hostiado por el malote y la mujer al ir de caballero blanco es lo corriente. Ver lo que le paso al profesor Neira y a tantisimos otros.

- Despues de haber colaborado a triturar y criminalizar a los hombres durante 16 años.... ¿en serio esperais que movamos un dedo por vosotras? Que os defiendan vuestros aliades o la Irene Montero. Antes si habría ayudado, sin duda. Hoy ni de coña.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Feb 2022)

Extrapolando lo que se comenta en otros hilos y lo que yo mismo he podido ver y conocer de primera mano, muchas mujeres y chicas jovenes se juntan con gentuza como moros delincuentes (como es el caso de la noticia) y luego piden ser ayudadas.


----------



## coscorron (9 Feb 2022)

Flipante que cantidad de tweets de tipas femilistas pidiendo que alguien fuera a partirse la cara por la chavala, preferiblemente supongo un tio como el que al final le zurra ... Pues mucho 8M pero seguimos igual.


----------



## Albtd43 (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Suricuti (9 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos fallan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas . Si por ellos nos apuñalan o le hacemos un rasguño al agresor, se nos cae el pelo (o nos pasa como aquel Neira que ayudó a una mujer “maltratada” cuyo marido le reventó la cabeza, y luego encima la mujer testificó contra Neira).
> 
> No obstante, no hay que olvidar quién es el culpable de esta situación: el remero


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (9 Feb 2022)

La lacra de este país, no son los hombres, sino los inmigrantes, y no todos, sino los que vienen a hacer el salvaje
Si de verdad les importara el problema de la violencia, analizarían, quienes son los agresores, etnia, cultura, religión, rango de edades., etc
Pero lo que les conviene, es decir que los hombres son machistas


----------



## Knight who says ni (9 Feb 2022)

Seguro que ellas se hubieran metido en la pelea si estuvieran pateando a un hombre...


----------



## reconvertido (9 Feb 2022)

¿A quién le importan las polifolladas locas agresivas contra los hombres?
¿Qué otra cosa que esto creían que era la libertad?
Ah que lo que quieren es caballeros de brillante armadura domicilio, pero sin "pagar el peaje".
Ya.
O sea, burros de carga hasta reventarlos.
Va a ser que no.
Libre significa esto.

Animo wapis.


----------



## luca (9 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## ferrys (9 Feb 2022)

Yo soy un cobarde. Sólo me convierto en valiente cuando vienen a por mi o los míos.


----------



## burbuje (9 Feb 2022)

Eso de decir "le faltan huevos" es muy sexista y retrógado. Que vaya la feminazi a un curso de desempoderación.

Y cómo que no actuar es machista? No actuar es hacer lo que haría cualquier tía precisamente: no meterse en una situación peligrosa. Es lo más feminista que hay.

Vaya, parece que alguna empieza a ver que sin el caballero blanco disponible, la jungla se las come. Yo miro por los míos, es lo que han provocado, lo estamos diciendo bien claro, buena suerte ahí fuera.


----------



## Covaleda (9 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



Omisión de socorro dice la petarda...
En fin.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Feb 2022)

¿Qué pasa, que ninguna mujer se acercó a ayudarla?


----------



## ShellShock (9 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos fallan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas . Si por ellos nos apuñalan o le hacemos un rasguño al agresor, se nos cae el pelo (o nos pasa como aquel Neira que ayudó a una mujer “maltratada” cuyo marido le reventó la cabeza, y luego encima la mujer testificó contra Neira).
> 
> No obstante, no hay que olvidar quién es el culpable de esta situación: el remero



Las mujeres no saben ni lo que quieren: un hombre viril pero muy femenino, que sea inteligente pero que hable con ellas de sus gilipolleces y mariconadas, que sea duro y azotador pero también atento y cariñoso... en fin, que son infantiles y nada realistas. Ellas quieren hielo caliente y agua seca. Pero vamos, que es su naturaleza.

El problema es que les hemos dado voz, voto y me temo que incluso el control absoluto sobre nuestra sociedad. Lo suyo sería tratar a la mayoría de ellas como lo que son, menores de edad (mental), pero eso ya no se puede hacer.

Nos extinguiremos.


----------



## reconvertido (9 Feb 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Seguro que ellas se hubieran metido en la pelea si estuvieran pateando a un hombre...



Seguro que sí.
Pero a patearle más la cabeza por ser hombre, hetero, fascista, violador, xenófobo y odiador de los malditos extranjeros de otros tonos que le machacan la cabeza.
Fascistas gñiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Literal además.


----------



## El gostoso (9 Feb 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Las mujeres no saben ni lo que quieren: un hombre viril pero muy femenino, que sea inteligente pero que hable con ellas de sus gilipolleces y mariconadas, que sea duro y azotador pero también atento y cariñoso... en fin, que son infantiles y nada realistas. Ellas quieren hielo caliente y agua seca. Pero vamos, que es su naturaleza.
> 
> El problema es que les hemos dado voz, voto y me temo que incluso el control absoluto sobre nuestra sociedad. Lo suyo sería tratar a la mayoría de ellas como lo que son, menores de edad (mental), pero eso ya no se puede hacer.
> 
> Nos extinguiremos.



Quieren un moropanchinegro, alguien violento y ya.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Eso de decir "le faltan huevos" es muy sexista y retrógado. Que vaya la feminazi a un curso de desempoderación.
> 
> Y cómo que no actuar es machista? No actuar es hacer lo que haría cualquier tía precisamente: no meterse en una situación peligrosa. Es lo más feminista que hay.
> 
> Vaya, parece que alguna empieza a ver que sin el caballero blanco disponible, la jungla se las come. Yo miro por los míos, es lo que han provocado, lo estamos diciendo bien claro, buena suerte ahí fuera.



A tope con el feminismo, que cada una se espabile nenas!


----------



## hartman (9 Feb 2022)

sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa no?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

hartman dijo:


> sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa no?



en este caso sería: sola y borracha quiero llegar apuñalada a casa


----------



## perrosno (9 Feb 2022)

Mis dies al OP.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Eso de decir "le faltan huevos" es muy sexista y retrógado. Que vaya la feminazi a un curso de desempoderación.
> 
> Y cómo que no actuar es machista? No actuar es hacer lo que haría cualquier tía precisamente: no meterse en una situación peligrosa. Es lo más feminista que hay.
> 
> Vaya, parece que alguna empieza a ver que sin el caballero blanco disponible, la jungla se las come. Yo miro por los míos, es lo que han provocado, lo estamos diciendo bien claro, buena suerte ahí fuera.



con cada palabra que sale de su voca de serpiente, demuestran constante que son un animal muy maligno y dañino, mucho peor que el falocéntrico hombre blanco opresor que tanto odian


----------



## ShellShock (9 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Quieren un moropanchinegro, alguien violento y ya.



Eso cuando les pica el coño.

Cuando el moropanchinegro wilson pollatatuada les ha dejado el grumo dentro y les ha partido la boca, entonces quieren al mangina arrastrado que les lame los tacones y corre con las facturas. Y cuando tienen la larva quieren al empujacarros con chalet de lujo en la urba y puesto de manager en la multinacional.

Que no se les puede hacer ni puto caso y ya. ¿A los niños se les deja controlar la sociedad? Pues lo mismo.


----------



## El gostoso (9 Feb 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Eso cuando les pica el coño.
> 
> Cuando el moropanchinegro wilson pollatatuada les ha dejado el grumo dentro y les ha partido la boca, entonces quieren al mangina arrastrado que les lame los tacones y corre con las facturas. Y cuando tienen la larva quieren al empujacarros con chalet de lujo en la urba y puesto de manager en la multinacional.
> 
> Que no se les puede hacer ni puto caso y ya. ¿A los niños se les deja controlar la sociedad? Pues lo mismo.



No, quieren lo primero siempre y a parte los otros.


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Feb 2022)

Los cerebros subvertidos son incapaces de asociar causas y consecuencias aunque la realidad se empeñe en ilustrarlos una y otra vez. Una tragedia.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (9 Feb 2022)

meterte ahí para acabar apuñalado o en la cárcel por agredir al pobre refiuyi


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Feb 2022)

Haber llamado al 016


----------



## Chuchus (9 Feb 2022)

Todos mis respectos a sus costumbres


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Feb 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Yo sólo veo costumbres que hay que respetar, desde la distancia claro, y si es una mujer que se siente hombre? igual se siente ofendida si ofrezco mi ayuda



Y si es mujer que se siente mujer feminista y empoderada también se va a ofender porque no necesita ayuda de un hombre, lo mejor es pensar que es una riña inocente entre enamorados y seguir camino.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## XRL (9 Feb 2022)

que les den por el culo

ahora si que hacemos falta no?para lo que ellas quieren

que les den por el culooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (9 Feb 2022)

Las feministas han matado a los white knights y ahora suspiran por los white knights.

Lógica progre. 

Que llamen a las caballeras blancas y tal.


----------



## Shudra (9 Feb 2022)

¿Por qué salvar a una hezpañola arriesgándome a que me apuñale un amego amego para que luego follen con ellos?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Y si es mujer que se siente mujer feminista y empoderada también se va a ofender porque no necesita ayuda de un hombre, lo mejor es pensar que es una riña inocente entre enamorados y seguir camino.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



exacto, pinchazos sanos entre amigos


----------



## Orgelmeister (9 Feb 2022)

La que se pasa todo el vídeo gritando ¿tampoco podía ayudar?

¿Era una mujer machista?

Que vayan las de la cruz roja a abrazar al navajero.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

vaya vaya cuando hay problemas que vemos que nos pueden llegar a ocurrir a nosotros resulta que tod@s somos machistas y racistas!!! que curioso!


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Feb 2022)

El karma al fin hace su trabajo en esta historia ...mucho se habló de esto y eta que un día los hombres pasarían de meterse en estos líos ....los caballeros de capa blanca ya no la pondrán en el agua para que crucen las doncellas ...que pretendían .


----------



## XRL (9 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ellas son las primeras que se apartan y ni llaman a la policía cuando apuñalan a un hombre, y los hombres tenemos que ser supermanes, venga ya. Eso sí, esto tiene que despertar y cuadno se vea que a un español lo apalizan o intentan acuchillar extranjeros, hay que reacciones como en Tailandia todos a una; aunque esta escoria luego diga que somos racistas.



y las primeras que se van con los malotes en el colegio-insti-parque-barrio-fiesta

y cuando los malotes abusan de los que no lo son ijijijijiji

que les den por el culo,a mi no me representan como persona


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## ferrys (9 Feb 2022)

A es de twitter contestadla que si no estaba Irene por allí para ver si se acojonaban con sus tetas.


----------



## Madafaca (9 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que es una película de Netflix y que los comentarios de las charos son la promoción.


----------



## ferrys (9 Feb 2022)

Sabíamos que este día iba a llegar. Pero desde hace muchos años. Y lo que queda.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Feb 2022)

Hasta hace pocos años posiblemente me habría jugado el tipo por ayudarla, pero hoy lo máximo que haría es llamar al 112.


----------



## furia porcina (9 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos fallan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas . Si por ellos nos apuñalan o le hacemos un rasguño al agresor, se nos cae el pelo (o nos pasa como aquel Neira que ayudó a una mujer “maltratada” cuyo marido le reventó la cabeza, y luego encima la mujer testificó contra Neira).
> 
> No obstante, no hay que olvidar quién es el culpable de esta situación: el remero



Bueno, es la nueva masculinidad que están promoviendo.

Además, ¿no se supone que las mujeres se bastan solas y pueden hacer lo mismo que los hombres?


----------



## Punitivum (9 Feb 2022)

Después de años de propaganda antihombres...
Después de tratarnos como basura durante décadas...
Después de votar la mayoría de ellas a partidos proinmigracionistas...
Después de años yendo de modernas y llamarnos racistas...
Después de sacar a diario estadísticas que dicen que hay millones de agredidas por metro cuadrado por españoles comunes...
Después de aprobar decenas de leyes misándricas...
Después de años soportando que cualquier petarda nos pueda encarcelar por su puta palabra si a ella se le antoja...
Después de años de desprecios, ninguneos...
Después de que se jacten a diario de que no nos necesitan...

Ahora quieren que demos la cara por ellas????


Anda y que os salve el feminismo, hijas de la gran puta!!!


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Feb 2022)

Me nutre y tal


----------



## apocalippsis (9 Feb 2022)

Ehhhhhhh, ehhhhhhhhh, ehhhhhhhhh y pa casa................asi hacen estas.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Feb 2022)

Al que se va le tiran un cenicero desde el edificio, o sea, hay unos complices neceesarios que privan d auxiliar a la victima y el de blanco se aguarda al ver el cuchillo.


----------



## Sesino6 (9 Feb 2022)

Meterse a defender a alguien de un agresor con un arma blanca en la mano es poco menos que kamikaze suicida.
Cualquiera con dos dedos de luces no entra ahí ni loco.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (9 Feb 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Yo sólo veo costumbres que hay que respetar, desde la distancia claro, y si es una mujer que se siente hombre? igual se siente ofendida si ofrezco mi ayuda



exacto, esos tuits son ofensivos pare le chique...están tomando presunciones de génere, a la carcel con eses twitteres 


jeje


----------



## Rey Mago Nº1 (9 Feb 2022)

Woke Warriors of Internet


----------



## Joaquim (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Feb 2022)

Un tiparraco con un cuchillo como un demonio y piensan que cualquiera se va a meter en mitad de eso....


----------



## birdland (9 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Hasta hace pocos años posiblemente me habría jugado el tipo por ayudarla, pero hoy lo máximo que haría es llamar al 112.



yo ni eso 

y lo digo en serio


----------



## trampantojo (9 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos fallan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas . Si por ellos nos apuñalan o le hacemos un rasguño al agresor, se nos cae el pelo (o nos pasa como aquel Neira que ayudó a una mujer “maltratada” cuyo marido le reventó la cabeza, y luego encima la mujer testificó contra Neira).
> 
> No obstante, no hay que olvidar quién es el culpable de esta situación: el remero



¿DÓNDE ESTÁN LAS MUJERES EMPODERADAS? (no comparto para nada la frialdad del sujeto de cómo va "acomodando " a la víctima (sea hombre o mujer para ir asestándole cuchilladas a su antojo)


----------



## trampantojo (10 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Un tiparraco con un cuchillo como un demonio y piensan que cualquiera se va a meter en mitad de eso....



cobarde....como no es un ser cercano....qué fácil hablas!!


----------



## Chino Negro (10 Feb 2022)

Yo solo protego a las japonesas como un Samurái y especialmente a Rie Kaneko ella es mi mundo mi razón de seguir vivo hasta que me haga el Harakiri yo siempre estaré ahí para protegerla con mis técnicas del Kendō es guapa y femenina tiene todo lo que un hombre pueda soñar.
Pero las españolas tienen lo que se merecen están con moros y encima quieren que luego las protegas es una locura lo que estamos viviendo en España mientras seguiré comiendo palomitas.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (10 Feb 2022)

Pero si he visto un montón de pelis donde chiquillas se dan de hostias a varios tios el doble de grande que ellas y salen sin un rasguño...no sé como siguen pasando estas cosas. Que se apunten a un curso de defensa personal subvencionado del hay-untamiento.



¿Veis como no es tan difícil chicas?


----------



## Camarlengolazo (10 Feb 2022)

Unos cuantos alertavamos de que esto tarde o temprano sucedería,que tampoco es necesario ser adivino o Albert Einstein.
Pero repitamos,ayudar o repeler el ataque,solo,si la agredida es tu madre,hija o hermana.
Al resto echa a correr sin mirar atrás.
Esta anomalía ha properado fruto de la degeneración moral de la mujer.


----------



## Porestar (10 Feb 2022)

Si votaran a favor de que la gente sin antecedentes pueda portar arma de fuego para autodefensa igual hubiera ido la cosa mejor.


----------



## lokeno100 (10 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Yo solo me preocupo de mi y de mi familia. Por ese orden, si veo a una Charo/chortina siendo violada por moronegropancho paso de largo




Muy bien gostoso, que venga el que sea a solucionar estos problemas, o que llamen a inmigrantes.

saludos. gostoso.


----------



## Paisdemierda (10 Feb 2022)

Hiciera lo que hiciera le iba a caer alguna, asi que optó por hacer lo que hacen las mujeres no mover un puto dedo, pero por lo menos no ponerse a gritar ni decir eh eh eh! Como las charos coñopeludos.


----------



## INE (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



Pues tiene razón la bigotuda, NOS IMPORTÁIS UNA MIERDA, igual que nosotros a vosotras.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Eso está en el ADN del Feminismo, en la llamada "Primera Ola", las Sugragistas, en el Londres de la Inglaterra Victoriana, en pleno auge de la Revolución Industrial, con un bienestar material y una prosperidad nunca antes alcanzados por la humanidad, las Sufragistas, mujeres de Clase Alta, las Privilegiadas entre las Privilegiadas, pedían el voto femenino..... para ellas, pero no para sus criadas, ni para las trabajadores de las fábricas de sus maridos.







Ellas querían votar, querían igualdad de derechos con los hombres, pero cuando llegaron las obligaciones, las responsabilidades, entonces no quisieron saber nada, a la Primera Guerra Mundial que vayan los hombres, que nosotras nos quedamos esperando en casa....







Hasta el punto de que estas mismas Sufragistas, se dedicaron a Acosar, Coaccionar, Insultar, Humillar Públicamente y hacer Manshaming, a los hombres que se encontraban en las calles de Londres, en lugar de estar en la guerra, en el frente, en la trinchera, sufriendo, matando y probablemente muriendo por ellas, a través de las Plumas Blancas.















LAS SUFRAGISTAS EN 1914


E. Sylvia Pankhurst Sufragistas 1914 Belicistas de la Primera Guerra Mundial - Plumas blancas - Casas para bebés niñas, no pa...




feminofascismo.blogspot.com













Las plumas blancas: hombría, guerra y coacción femenina


Las relaciones de poder “invisibles” entre hombres y mujeres son un fenómeno que rara vez se trata con la profundidad que merece. En esta entrada reflexionaremos sobre un buen ejemplo: el movimient…




hombresgeneroydebatecritico.wordpress.com





Como veis, el Feminismo es fiel a sus Raíces.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## CuervoDrogado (10 Feb 2022)

Luego te metes y te denuncian los 2 a ti

en asuntos de empoderadas y sus malotes no meterse


----------



## Chortina Premium (10 Feb 2022)

Una polla, no me meto ahí ni jarto.vino.


----------



## LetalFantasy (10 Feb 2022)

Algo habrá hecho


----------



## Kenpos (10 Feb 2022)

Me meto en este hilo y solo leo excusas de cobarde. No me extraña que nos estemos yendo a la mierda como sociedad, cada uno solo mira por sí mismo y marica el último. Así no vamos a ninguna parte.

¿De verdad os estáis excusando en las incoherencias de las mujeres? Como si no supiéseis que son como niños, no saben ni lo que quieren, mucho menos lo que les conviene. Nosotros somos hombres y tenemos que ser valientes y nobles, todo lo que ellas no son. Estoy decepcionado con vosotros. Yo la habría ayudado. Y si me mata el moro, será una buena muerte. Mucho mejor que vivir el resto de mi vida sabiendo que soy un mierda y un cobarde.


----------



## Padre_Karras (10 Feb 2022)

Al menos el moro apuñalaba con la mascarilla puesta para no contagiar a nadie.


----------



## calzonazos (10 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Me meto en este hilo y solo leo excusas de cobarde. No me extraña que nos estemos yendo a la mierda como sociedad, cada uno solo mira por sí mismo y marica el último. Así no vamos a ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿De verdad os estáis excusando en las incoherencias de las mujeres? Como si no supiéseis que son como niños, no saben ni lo que quieren, mucho menos lo que les conviene. Nosotros somos hombres y tenemos que ser valientes y nobles, todo lo que ellas no son. Estoy decepcionado con vosotros. Yo la habría ayudado. Y si me mata el moro, será una buena muerte. Mucho mejor que vivir el resto de mi vida sabiendo que soy un mierda y un cobarde.



Pues vaya pringado, yo defendere a mi madre y a mi hermana y ya, el resto que se apañen ellas solitas igual que no hacen mas que despreciar al 90% de los tios ahi se lo coman


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Recuerdo hace años una situación similar, en un tren de cercanías de Cataluña, un cani gañancete que iba to puesto, le dio una patada a una panchita que estaba ahí sentada; como no, los mass mierda hicieron de ello portada y drama nacional, rasismo y mashismo, dos en uno!! No lo podían desaprovechar!!

Y encima había allí un hombre que lo vió... y no hizo nada!! Vamos a acosarle, vamos a avergonzarle, vamos a exponerlo públicamente y humillarlo por no jugarse su vida porque le dieron una patadita a una desconocida!! Manshaming de manual.... joder, que chollo, tenían un tres por uno!! Rasismo, Mashismo y Manshaming en un solo vídeo!!



Hasta que encontraron a ese hijo sano del patriarcado, que no hizo de White Knight, que no comprendió que su vida vale una mierda, y que tenía que jugarsela porque una damisela recibió una patadita!!

Pero ay, que resulta que ese maldito machista que no acudió a socorrer al ser de luz, era Gay!! Y no solo eso, era Gay, era Inmigrante.... y hablaba Catalán!! A partir de entonces, el acoso y la humillación, pasaron a ser comprensión y condescendencia.... ay pobrecito, que estaba asustado! Ay pobrecito, que mal lo pasó! Ay pobrecito, que tenía miedo!!

Por eso, ya lo sabéis chavales, si os encontráis en una situación similar, y una empoderada os exige que hagáis de profesor Neira, ya sabéis que es lo que tenéis que decir.... lo siento, soy inmigrante, gay y parlu català!! Adeu!!


----------



## Kenpos (10 Feb 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Pues vaya pringado, yo defendere a mi madre y a mi hermana y ya, el resto que se apañen ellas solitas igual que no hacen mas que despreciar al 90% de los tios ahi se lo coman



Esta precisamente es la mentalidad de casi toda España. Luego nos quejaremos de los políticos que nos tocan, que no son sino el reflejo de la sociedad. ¿Creéis de verdad que de gentuza como al que cito van a surgir políticos que miren por algo más que por su propio interés? TODO va mal por esta mierda de individualismo y egoísmo, y lo alucinante es que aún encontréis excusas para justificarlo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Me meto en este hilo y solo leo excusas de cobarde. No me extraña que nos estemos yendo a la mierda como sociedad, cada uno solo mira por sí mismo y marica el último. Así no vamos a ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿De verdad os estáis excusando en las incoherencias de las mujeres? Como si no supiéseis que son como niños, no saben ni lo que quieren, mucho menos lo que les conviene. Nosotros somos hombres y tenemos que ser valientes y nobles, todo lo que ellas no son. Estoy decepcionado con vosotros. Yo la habría ayudado. Y si me mata el moro, será una buena muerte. Mucho mejor que vivir el resto de mi vida sabiendo que soy un mierda y un cobarde.



Creo que no te das cuenta de que no son excusas.

No puedes pretender que lleven años insultando al hombre y que el hombre no guarde rencor, es un bombardeo constante, todos los dias, cada vez que enciendes tele, radio... te piensas que esa campaña tan brutal no tiene consecuencias ?

Dice el refran el que siembra vientos recoge tempestades.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Me meto en este hilo y solo leo excusas de cobarde. No me extraña que nos estemos yendo a la mierda como sociedad, cada uno solo mira por sí mismo y marica el último. Así no vamos a ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿De verdad os estáis excusando en las incoherencias de las mujeres? Como si no supiéseis que son como niños, no saben ni lo que quieren, mucho menos lo que les conviene. Nosotros somos hombres y tenemos que ser valientes y nobles, todo lo que ellas no son. Estoy decepcionado con vosotros. Yo la habría ayudado. Y si me mata el moro, será una buena muerte. Mucho mejor que vivir el resto de mi vida sabiendo que soy un mierda y un cobarde.



Vale, pero si el moro te corta la médula y te deja parapléjico NADA DE CONSUMIR RECURSOS HOSPITALARIOS PUBLICO HIJO DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA. Te atas una bolsa de Mercadona al culo para cagar y sigues remando SIN COGERTE NI UN SOLO DÍA DE BAJA, PEDAZO DE VAGO


----------



## SoloLeo (10 Feb 2022)

No se si lo han dicho ya, pero meterse a ayudar se podría considerar un _mansplaining_ de manual. No, no.
Yo creo que, más que ayudar a la defensa, lo que hay que hacer es seguir metiendo a mujeres de 1'50 a policías, para que afronten esas situaciones multiculturales machistas de una forma no violenta y transversal.

Ya fuera de coñas, cuanto peor, mejor. Yo no me hago cruces. En el momento en que no se pueda más, ya estallará todo. Y si no, pues más leña al fuego, que esto ya no es cosa de sexos, sino de pensamientos, y si la gente quería multiculturalidad, tiene que tenerla hasta que despabile.

Edito: A los caballeros blancos del foro. Existe un contrato social reventado, en el cual el hombre puede ser valiente hacia cualquier mujer, y la mujer se comporta de una forma agradecida y respetuosa. Eso no existe ya. 
Yo miro por los míos, y punto. Todo el resto de gente, quería leyes "feministas", que una mujer gane juicios sin presentar prueba alguna, y sobre todo, multiculturalidad, porque el hombre blanco heterosexual tenía y tiene un problema de machismo y violencia. Pues oye, no veo que les vaya tan mal con el invento.


----------



## carlitros_15 (10 Feb 2022)

r/WhereAreAllTheGoodMen

Vais a aprender de forma práctica por qué desde el puto principio de los tiempos, en cualquier época y civilización, la mayor, más urgente y única prioridad de una mujer era encontrar a un buen hombre que la protegiera.

Muahahahhaa, a disfrutar de lo empoderado, princesas


----------



## Kenpos (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Vale, pero si el moro te corta la médula y te deja parapléjico NADA DE CONSUMIR RECURSOS HOSPITALARIOS PUBLICO HIJO DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA. Te atas una bolsa de Mercadona al culo para cagar y sigues remando SIN COGERTE NI UN SOLO DÍA DE BAJA, PEDAZO DE VAGO



Tómate la medicación.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Me meto en este hilo y solo leo excusas de cobarde. No me extraña que nos estemos yendo a la mierda como sociedad, cada uno solo mira por sí mismo y marica el último. Así no vamos a ninguna parte.
> 
> *¿De verdad os estáis excusando en las incoherencias de las mujeres? Como si no supiéseis que son como niños, no saben ni lo que quieren, mucho menos lo que les conviene.* Nosotros somos hombres y tenemos que ser valientes y nobles, todo lo que ellas no son. Estoy decepcionado con vosotros. Yo la habría ayudado. Y si me mata el moro, será una buena muerte. Mucho mejor que vivir el resto de mi vida sabiendo que soy un mierda y un cobarde.


----------



## davitin (10 Feb 2022)

Es fuerte tener que abandonar a una persona a merced de un loco sádico con un machete, la mujer que está en el suelo podría ser cualquiera, eso está claro, pero no se le puede pedir a nadie que se meta ahí cuando corres el riesgo de que te rajen o de darle un mal golpe al tipo y acabar tu en la cárcel, más teniendo en cuenta que si quieres neutralizar a un tío con un cuchillo lo tienes que dejar seco del primer golpe por qué si se levanta te mata el, vamos que o te lo cargas o te mata el a ti, los que hacen esos comentarios en internet son simplemente gilipollas.


----------



## Dave Bowman (10 Feb 2022)

Aparte que el tío va en plan crack barriobajero con la capucha puesta y no se le ve escualido.
Puto asco de tio


----------



## romeoalfa (10 Feb 2022)

pero no estaban empoderadas? No pueden defenderse sólas? No están capacitadas para ser policías porque pueden hacer lo mismo que los hombres?


----------



## Risitas (10 Feb 2022)

Ahí hay dos hombres:

El que ve horrorizado lo que pasa, trata de ayudar, lo piensa y se asusta.
Y el de blanco que va a aostiarlo

Y una mujer:
La mujer que se acerco parece amiga del agresor y hablan, parece que ella lo conoce y lo tranquiliza (por eso se acerca sin temor), cuando el blanco va a quitar al agresor y le mete unas ostias, la mujer que "fue a ayudar" se echa encima del blanco y el agresor aprovecha para apuñalarle a el tambien.

Un problema gordo es que si le agredes al agresor se te va a caer el pelo a ti tambien.

Yo no se como reaccionaria. He leido que el de blanco es el marido y tambien que posiblemente hay drogas por medio. A la mujer le dieron de alta la misma noche despues de las puñaladas que le metieron...


----------



## calzonazos (10 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Esta precisamente es la mentalidad de casi toda España. Luego nos quejaremos de los políticos que nos tocan, que no son sino el reflejo de la sociedad. ¿Creéis de verdad que de gentuza como al que cito van a surgir políticos que miren por algo más que por su propio interés? TODO va mal por esta mierda de individualismo y egoísmo, y lo alucinante es que aún encontréis excusas para justificarlo.



Jajajja escoria seras tu hijodeputa, escoria seria sino deferenderia A MI FAMILIA a partir de ahi como no tengo MAS TRIBU que les den por culo, repito no tengo porque ayudar a quien no moveria un dedo por mi


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

No querían hombres feministas, sensibles, no violentos, que hubieran deconstruido su masculinidad, y que estuvieran en contacto con su lado femenino? Entonces, de que coño se quejan?    

Hay que ver estos rojos, siempre que persiguen algo con esmero, se quejan de ello cuando lo logran!! 






¡Tema mítico! - Los adolescentes Españoles son cada vez más puteros y la izquierda no sabe como actuar: "Fracaso democrático y problema nacional"


Aplicas una ley de viogen que riete de las leyes de Nuremberg, y luego te extrañas de que los chavales pasen de movidas con locasdelcoñoemponderadas y se marchen a putas... La izquierda como siempre creando el problema, para intentar solventarlo luego.




www.burbuja.info










Nutrición Máxima.: Pilar Rahola llorando de qué Barcelona se ha ido al guano....


Aquí completo, hace falta el tarro de sal de frutas al lado para no empacharse, que risas, duelo de charos en ok Corral.:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kenpos (10 Feb 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Jajajja escoria seras tu hijodeputa, escoria seria sino deferenderia A MI FAMILIA a partir de ahi como no tengo MAS TRIBU que les den por culo, repito no tengo porque ayudar a quien no moveria un dedo por mi



Tú de comprensión lectora, justito, ¿verdad? Cálmate. Respira hondo antes de contestarme.


----------



## Dabairuski (10 Feb 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> No se si lo han dicho ya, pero meterse a ayudar se podría considerar un _mansplaining_ de manual. No, no.
> Yo creo que, más que ayudar a la defensa, lo que hay que hacer es seguir metiendo a mujeres de 1'50 a policías, para que afronten esas situaciones multiculturales machistas de una forma no violenta y transversal.
> 
> Ya fuera de coñas, cuanto peor, mejor. Yo no me hago cruces. En el momento en que no se pueda más, ya estallará todo. Y si no, pues más leña al fuego, que esto ya no es cosa de sexos, sino de pensamientos, y si la gente quería multiculturalidad, tiene que tenerla hasta que despabile.
> ...



No puede estar mejor definido.


----------



## qbit (10 Feb 2022)

Se me hace raro ver a una mujer recibir hostias cuando en el cine siempre vencen a los hombres.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## calzonazos (10 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No querían hombres feministas, sensibles, no violentos, que hubieran deconstruido su masculinidad, y que estuvieran en contacto con su lado femenino? Entonces, de que coño se quejan?
> 
> Hay que ver estos rojos, siempre que persiguen algo con esmero, se quejan de ello cuando lo logran!!
> 
> ...



Que no que no que para ellas los HOMBRES son los chads con cara de brad pitt o los moronegros y menas que dicen las series de netflix y los mass mierda que son guays, el resto, tu y yo o bien somos el que me arreglo la puerta, el chofer, o el del banco, impersonalismo al cubo, como un pañuelo de papel eso somos una mierda a sus ojos, pues ya saben yo no soy ningun varon domado como indicaba esther vilar, yo defiendo a los mios, por que ni soy CHAD ni negro ni moro, si solo hay que ver al pobre toni canto que salvo a 2-3 chicas de morir ahogadas les pidio una foto el tio ( y eso que fue un guaperas en los 90s) y las caras de desprecio son evidentes cuando te acaba de salvar la VIDA HIJASDEPUTA DESAGRADECIDAS, que yo vi la foto sin pixelar y les daba asco el tio










Toni Cantó salva a tres menores de ahogarse en una playa de Oropesa


Toni Cantó rescató a tres chicas que estaban ahogándose en Oropesa.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Se me hace raro ver a una mujer recibir hostias cuando en el cine siempre vencen a los hombres.











Jason Statham: "Las películas de Marvel puede hacerlas hasta mi abuela"


Jason Statham ha cargado contra las películas de superhéroes y en especial contra Marvel. El actor ha...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Que no que no que para ellas los HOMBRES son los chads con cara de brad pitt o los moronegros y menas que dicen las series de netflix y los mass mierda que son guays, el resto, tu y yo o bien somos el que me arreglo la puerta, el chofer, o el del banco, impersonalismo al cubo, como un pañuelo de papel eso somos una mierda a sus ojos, pues ya saben yo no soy ningun varon domado como indicaba esther vilar, yo defiendo a los mios, por que ni soy CHAD ni negro ni moro, si solo hay que ver al pobre toni canto que salvo a 2-3 chicas de morir ahogadas les pidio una foto el tio ( y eso que fue un guaperas en los 90s) y las caras de desprecio son evidentes cuando te acaba de salvar la VIDA HIJASDEPUTA DESAGRADECIDAS, que yo vi la foto sin pixelar y les daba asco el tio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Feb 2022)

Estas petardas no se relacionan con la realidad. 

Los que pasan no se meten porque el tiparraco está armado con un cuchillo. 

Cómo coño le quitas un cuchillo a un tipo?
Pues jugándote la vida por una que no conoces de nada.

Qué obligación tiene nadie de jugarse la vida por una desconocida que eligió libremente a su agresor como pareja? 

NIN GU NA.


----------



## Gothaus (10 Feb 2022)

¿Nos piden que las defendamos de un problema que han generado ellas y que insistieron en traer? ¿Quieren que nos expongamos a una mala puñalada que nos puede llevar a una muerte probable o que nos metan una denuncia por daños y racismo y cárcel e indemnización? Pues lo llevan claro. Llevan años pidiendo esto, que se lo coman con patatas. Ni un dedo voy a mover.

Además, hacerlo sería machirulo, heteropatriarcado opresor y machista. Mucho micromachismo es lo que hay. Ellas lo pueden hacer mejor, están hartas de pregonarlo. Pues que se metan ellas. Pero no he visto a ninguna por la calle meterse en una pelea de esas, a separar. Por el contrario, lo único que he visto es que, desde la distancia, gritan ¡¡Eh, eh, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh!!


----------



## Maerum (10 Feb 2022)

Del agresor no dicen ni pío, jajajaja putas de mierda.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (10 Feb 2022)

En su día se llamaba algo así como "renuncia de auxilio" o algo parecido.

Penado con cárcel.

Solo aplicable a hombres, como es lógico.


----------



## birdland (10 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Me meto en este hilo y solo leo excusas de cobarde. No me extraña que nos estemos yendo a la mierda como sociedad, cada uno solo mira por sí mismo y marica el último. Así no vamos a ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿De verdad os estáis excusando en las incoherencias de las mujeres? Como si no supiéseis que son como niños, no saben ni lo que quieren, mucho menos lo que les conviene. Nosotros somos hombres y tenemos que ser valientes y nobles, todo lo que ellas no son. Estoy decepcionado con vosotros. Yo la habría ayudado. Y si me mata el moro, será una buena muerte. Mucho mejor que vivir el resto de mi vida sabiendo que soy un mierda y un cobarde.



nop 
los Niños no tienen ( de momento ) derecho a Voto ....iba a contestarle una larga parrafada , pero sin negar que usted hace bien ( hace lo que a usted le parece bien ) a mi me tira de un huevo , y si me mata el moro , mi familia - y yo - quedamos jodidos por un problema que intentamos evitar y que en última instancia ya no me incumbe . y no es cobardía , es sentido común

welcome refuges ? Pues ahí los tienen


----------



## Kbkubito (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



Que las defiendan los maderos. Esos que nos encarcelan con solo una palabra suya.
Vamos que ya la pueden estar violando,que no muevo ni un pelo.


----------



## Kbkubito (10 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> En su día se llamaba algo así como "renuncia de auxilio" o algo parecido.
> 
> Penado con cárcel.
> 
> Solo aplicable a hombres, como es lógico.



Eso era culpa de Franco, y gracias a dios ya pasó.


----------



## Kenpos (10 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> En su día se llamaba algo así como "renuncia de auxilio" o algo parecido.
> 
> Penado con cárcel.
> 
> Solo aplicable a hombres, como es lógico.



Omisión del deber de socorro.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Estas petardas no se relacionan con la realidad.
> 
> Los que pasan no se meten porque el tiparraco está armado con un cuchillo.
> 
> ...



En realidad lo que piensan, es que la vida de una mujer vale mas que la de cualquier hombre, que los hombres somos prescindibles y nuestra vida no vale nada, y que si ese hombre se hubiera metido con el tipo del cuchillo, y hubiera muerto, la mujer habría tenido mayor probabilidad de salvarse, y ello ya valía la pena; como siempre digo, el feminismo consiste en el Sometimiento, Esclavitud y Explotación del hombre, y no hay peor Esclavo que el Héroe, porque es el Esclavo orgulloso de serlo.


----------



## nekcab (10 Feb 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Mujer: si piensas que un hombre que no te conoce se va a jugar la vida por ti, es que aún no eres lo bastante feminista.



Ese debe ser el mensaje oficial.

Me flipa la gilipoyas esa que dice que la gente pasa pq estamos en una sociedad machista. Esa ya no es que tenga una empanada mental, directamente es una mujer de 30-40-y tantos con mente de niña de 12 años.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Eso era culpa de Franco, y gracias a dios ya pasó.



Franco también hizo cosas mal, y su Hembrismo Cucktólico es otra prueba de ello.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (10 Feb 2022)

Tienen razón. Si los hombres tuviésemos cojones en España las mujeres no estarían como están.


----------



## asakopako (10 Feb 2022)

moro muerto gran lanzada

furcia muerta gran mariscada


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> En su día se llamaba algo así como "renuncia de auxilio" o algo parecido.
> 
> Penado con cárcel.
> 
> Solo aplicable a hombres, como es lógico.



Si aviso a los Caballero Caballero, una vez me he puesto a salvo, ya he cumplido de sobras con mi labor de auxilio.


----------



## dac1 (10 Feb 2022)

Jojojo felicidades chaval yo tambien paso de todoooo


----------



## Kenpos (10 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> nop
> los Niños no tienen ( de momento ) derecho a Voto ....iba a contestarle una larga parrafada , pero sin negar que usted hace bien ( hace lo que a usted le parece bien ) a mi me tira de un huevo , y si me mata el moro , mi familia - y yo - quedamos jodidos por un problema que intentamos evitar y que en última instancia ya no me incumbe . y no es cobardía , es sentido común
> 
> welcome refuges ? Pues ahí los tienen



Bien. Pero tenga usted presente que cuando ese moro vaya a matar a su familia -o a usted- nadie acudirá en su ayuda tampoco. Y es de esta mentalidad generalizada de la que me quejo.


----------



## Kbkubito (10 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Franco también hizo cosas mal, y su Hembrismo Cucktólico es otra prueba de ello.



Cuando las mujeres eran la clave de la familia,cuidaban y educaban a los hijos y mantenían el hogar cálido, se merecían eso y mas.


----------



## alas97 (10 Feb 2022)

Yo llego corriendo y les pongo el audio de Moncho el Gitano del Bolero con la canción "*LLEVATELA*".



Si son panchos saben que después de los hostiazos viene la reconciliación.

Mano de santo


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



Una mujer solicitando que un hombre las rescate JAJAJAJAJAJJAAJ





Happy white female


----------



## Roberto Malone (10 Feb 2022)

¡Vaya dilema!.

Si no ayudo, soy machista y cobarde.

Si ayudo soy racista.

Si causo algún daño al ser de luz (extranjero), me cae multa o incluso cárcel si el daño es 'mayor'.

Si el ser de luz me apuñala al ayudar, me jodo y puede que el día del juicio, la 'víctima' no venga a declarar a mi favor. Recordemos lo que le pasó al 'héroe' de Fuengirola. (Suponiendo que sobreviva).

Si el ser de luz termina con mi vida, me dan por culo definitivamente, y seguramente mis parientes no tengan ningún tipo de indemnización del muy probable insolvente ser de luz.
----------

Terrible dilema se le presenta a un ser defenestrado jurídicamente y tratado como mierda por la sociedad progre actual. Según la ortodoxia progre-feminista soy un potencial violador y otras lindezas que no voy a enumerar.

Si actúo, las probabilidades de acabar mal de una forma u otra son altas.

Si no actúo, quedo como un machista cobarde, pero sigo vivo. Siempre estará ahí el 'espíritu y ejemplo' del profesor Neira.
-------

Si fuera un familiar no me temblaría el pulso, aunque acabase en la cárcel. Como bien dicen por el foro, _de la cárcel se sale, de la tumba no._

Por un desconocido... . Pero vamos, que todo esto es culpa de los progres y de la izmierda principalmente. Sobre todo, por no expulsar a los delincuentes extranjeros del país y por importar escoria, amén de la inseguridad jurídica que tienes al ayudar a terceros en caso de que tengas que agredir físicamente al supuesto atacante. Porque, dejémonos de estupideces, ante alguien armado no vas a 'medir' la cantidad de violencia que vas a aplicar. O incapacitas al otro, arriesgándote a matarlo, o el otro te mata a tí.

Un gran dilema.


----------



## César92 (10 Feb 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Veamos el oráculo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 937710
> 
> ...



Jajajajajaj


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Sandy Ravage dijo:


> Tienen razón. Si los hombres tuviésemos cojones en España las mujeres no estarían como están.



España es un país Hembrista y Misándrico de toda la puta vida, para nuestra desgracia.... aunque parece que eso, poco a poco empieza a cambiar, aunque bueno, va a costar, tenemos la Cultura Cucktólica muy impregnada.


----------



## SoloLeo (10 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Bien. Pero tenga usted presente que cuando ese moro vaya a matar a su familia -o a usted- nadie acudirá en su ayuda tampoco. Y es de esta mentalidad generalizada de la que me quejo.



Mira, en eso no puedo darte más que la razón. Pero también te digo, que los héroes suelen serlo una vez muertos, y lo son porque el resto de la sociedad no hacía nada y salieron ellos a dar el paso al frente.
Hoy en día, encima, es peor. Las noticias habrían sido como que un hombre murió en una reyerta con otro mientras una mujer era testigo. Ni siquiera hay el reconocimiento más mínimo. ¿Realmente te extraña la mentalidad que tenemos todos?.


----------



## César92 (10 Feb 2022)

Si alguien le hubiera ayudado se hubieran quejado igual, la cuestión es quejarse, es el hobby de muchas mujeres.

Si no le ayudas eres un cabrón y un cobarde incluso un maricón, si van 4 tíos y se cargan al agresor testificarían contra los 4 acusándolos de racistas, fascistas y lo que se te ocurra. Se haga lo que se haga saldríamos perdiendo en esta sociedad enferma, lo mejor en tal caso es no hacer nada, así por lo menos evitas daños.


----------



## Smoker (10 Feb 2022)

Yo es que ni me acerco, los dejo ahi


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Las que mandaban en casa eran ellas, y os hacian shit tests que no sabiais superar, y le soltabais un guantazo, haciendo que ella después se pudiera victimizar y manipularos a su antojo.






Cosas que Franco hizo mal. Poned las vuestras


1. Como buen cucktólico que era le gustaba poner la otra mejilla. Perdonar la vida a los rojos. Si los rojos hubieran ganado la guerra no habría quedado en España ningún patriota vivo 2. No expulsar a los gitanos del país 3. escoger como música popular en este país el flamenco en lugar de la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Cuando las mujeres eran la clave de la familia,cuidaban y educaban a los hijos y mantenían el hogar cálido, se merecían eso y mas.



A sus pies señora, claro que si, campeón!!

Estoy harto de decirlo, el Conservadurismo no es mas que otro tipo de Hembrismo, al que la mujer recorre en función de las circunstáncias políticas, económicas, bélicas y sociales de cada época.... lo he explicado muchas veces ya, ahora mismo no me apetece volver a hacerlo.


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Flipante que cantidad de tweets de tipas femilistas pidiendo que alguien fuera a partirse la cara por la chavala, preferiblemente supongo un tio como el que al final le zurra ... Pues mucho 8M pero seguimos igual.



ahora ya sabes cuál es su punto débil


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Obedece a tu amo el Papa Francisco, y acoge a un Mena en tu casa, gilipollas.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (10 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Hasta hace pocos años posiblemente me habría jugado el tipo por ayudarla, pero hoy lo máximo que haría es llamar al 112.



Es una verdadera desgracia lo que han hecho con nuestra sociedad.

Hace 20 años, me habria pasado como a ti, quizas hubiera hecho una estupidez y me la hubiera jugado.
Hace unos 15, escuché una fuerte discusión en la calle y llamé a los mossos.
Desde hace 3-4 ya no tengo claro que hubiera llamado.
Desde hace casi 2, no quiero tener ningun tipo de relación con los caballero caballero.

Y luego aún hay que escuchar a gente negando que exista la ingenieria social...


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Si alguien le hubiera ayudado se hubieran quejado igual, la cuestión es quejarse, es el hobby de muchas mujeres.
> 
> Si no le ayudas eres un cabrón y un cobarde incluso un maricón, si van 4 tíos y se cargan al agresor testificarían contra los 4 acusándolos de racistas, fascistas y lo que se te ocurra. Se haga lo que se haga saldríamos perdiendo en esta sociedad enferma, lo mejor en tal caso es no hacer nada, así por lo menos evitas daños.



Avisar a los caballero caballero, una vez estés a salvo, para justificar que legalmente hiciste algo.... e ya.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Jajaja... manshaming a mi, gilipollas, que eres un gilipollas!! Vete tu a jugarte la vida de gratis, subnormal!!


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (10 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si aviso a los Caballero Caballero, una vez me he puesto a salvo, ya he cumplido de sobras con mi labor de auxilio.



Metido en un brete es jodido.

Si te ha pasado, sabes de lo que hablo.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Uy, uy, uy, cuanto machismo y homofobia hay aquí, no? Ay como se entere el Pope Francisco!! 

Payaso, que no eres mas que un payaso, que te crees el Cid y no llegas ni a Quijote!!


----------



## Clorhídrico (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Plasteriano (10 Feb 2022)

¿Pero qué dices tú, tarado de mierda?

Mira lo que dicen los católicos:







Pon la mejilla, maricón, que te ahostio y luego vas a rezar por mí, jajajajajajajjajajajaj


----------



## zapatitos (10 Feb 2022)

Si las mujeres son iguales en todo a los hombres pues son iguales para todo, yo me habría podido defender solo perfectamente de ese gañán así que una mujer que es igual que yo en todo y para todo pues también se puede defender sola.

Saludos.


----------



## Mink (10 Feb 2022)

Como? Que dicen? Que tenemos que ayudar a las mujeres? Debe de ser un error, yo tenia entendido que la mujer no necesitaba al hombre para nada.
En todo caso, y sintiendolo mucho, yo renuncio a mi rol como hombre ya que lo unico implica es que tengo que ser el pringao siempre, el remero, la mula de carga, el pagafantas, el pagapisos, el que no tiene presuncion de inocencia, el que paga los chiringuitos para gente de todos los colores sexualidades y pollas menos la suya.

Que ahora las mujeres dicen que tienen miedo y que no sé que. Hombre, no te jode, a los hombres las puñaladas tambien nos duelen. Es mas, hay mas hombres asesinados que mujeres. Si no pueden defenderse ellas solas, a pesar de tener todas las ventajas del mundo y privilegios, pues que dejen de juntarse con moropanchitos, gitanos, negros, etc. Que dejen de salir a segun que horas, que dejen de meterse en segun que zonas.
Si no te vas a poder defender, pa que te metes en la jaula de los leones? Para que tenga que entrar el machito a salvarte y se tenga que morir él por ti? Que no cuenten conmigo.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> ¿Pero qué dices tú, tarado de mierda?
> 
> Mira lo que dicen los católicos:
> 
> ...


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si las mujeres son iguales en todo a los hombres pues son iguales para todo, yo me habría podido defender solo perfectamente de ese gañán así que una mujer que es igual que yo en todo y para todo pues también se puede defender sola.
> 
> Saludos.



Y pensar lo contrario es ser "mashistaaaa", e intervenir cuando no te ha pedido ayuda, es "mansplaning"!!


----------



## euriborfree (10 Feb 2022)

Sin leerme las 13 paginas de hilo

No es omision del deber de socorro si estimas que existe riesgo para tu integridad fisica, tu deber en esos casos es el de llamar a la policia, te apartas un poco para que el agresor no te vea y discretamente llamas al 112, habras ayudado a la victima en lugar de convertirte en otra victima mas.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y pensar lo contrario es ser "mashistaaaa", e intervenir cuando no te ha pedido ayuda, es "mansplaning"!!





Lo del video está claro que son asuntos de faldas entre premoh, no me meto entre medias ni harto de benzos y vodka.

Saludos.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

0j0 dijo:


> Detras de la pantalla del ordenador todos son muy valientes, hasta que impacta el primer golpe


----------



## Plasteriano (10 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Jijijijijiji


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> Jijijijijiji


----------



## Decipher (10 Feb 2022)

Son sus juegos, igual me meto y me acaba insultando ella. llamar a la policia que es a lo que estoy obligado legalmente y punto.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Como se ve a si mismo:







Como le ven los demás:







Como es realmente:


----------



## Plasteriano (10 Feb 2022)

De maricones vas a hablar tú, si en las sacristías hay más vicio que en las saunas gays.  

Anda y métete un cirio por el culo, soplapollas. 

Que te pongo en órbita de una galleta y luego me rezas el rosario en agradecimiento.


----------



## Plasteriano (10 Feb 2022)

¿Pero qué hablas tú de nuestra hora y del perdón, chalao?  

¿No te das cuenta de que todo eso que dices son las alucinaciones de un majara?

Y tú ni siquiera eres católico, sólo eres un majadero que dice serlo. Gran diferencia.

Y un pelmazo, eso también.


----------



## Plasteriano (10 Feb 2022)

@Joaquim, el superhéroe católico acaba de meterte en ignoraditos con la mano temblando. 

No ha aguantado la presión. Yo creo que éste no sirve para la guerra, ¿tú cómo lo ves?

Seguramente a mí meterá en ignorados en seguida también.


----------



## parserito (10 Feb 2022)

Claro hombre, claro. 

Años aguantando que nos llamen de todo, que te llamen machista hasta por sujetarle la puerta a una mujer porque ellas solitas se valen para todo y no necesitan hombres...

Y ahora mismo me juego la vida por una desconocida contra un moro machete en mano.

Y encima hablar de omision de socorro, como si el deber de socorro implicase tener que enfretarte a un chalado armado. ¿Pero esta gente es tonta o qué coño le pasa? de donde sale esta ralea?

En una situacion asi, solo doy la cara por mi mujer, mi madre, mi padre, y cuatro amigos, deja de contar.


----------



## Vardian (10 Feb 2022)

Que poca vergüenza tienen, ¿Cómo se atreven a asumir el género de esa persone? Fascisteeeesss.


----------



## Panko21 (10 Feb 2022)

puesss va a ser moha no conocia a la mujer

Una mujer de 39 años es agredida con arma blanca en Torrijos


----------



## hijodeputin (10 Feb 2022)

Que las den por el culo. Si las mata el marido, me suda la polla. Y lo mismo si lo hace el primero que pasa. Que se jodan.


----------



## César92 (10 Feb 2022)

Maerum dijo:


> Del agresor no dicen ni pío, jajajaja putas de mierda.



Es también, cómo si el agresor fuera un accidente o un siniestro natural. Todo el mundo es culpable, a ojos de esas hijas de puta, menos el agresor.


----------



## César92 (10 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> En su día se llamaba algo así como "renuncia de auxilio" o algo parecido.
> 
> Penado con cárcel.
> 
> Solo aplicable a hombres, como es lógico.



Si ¿Pero no entraría en conflicto con otras leyes en caso de intervenir en esa agresión?


----------



## César92 (10 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Franco también hizo cosas mal, y su Hembrismo Cucktólico es otra prueba de ello.



No te creas, en aquella época podías darle un correctivo disciplinario y mandar a fregar a tu mujer, y no pasa nada. 

Tiempos de orden.


----------



## parserito (10 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Si ¿Pero no entraría en conflicto con otras leyes en caso de intervenir en esa agresión?



Omision de socorro implicaría pasar por ahi al lado y seguir tu vida tan tranquilo como si nada. Tu unico deber en un caso asi es llamar a la autoridad, no hacer de justiciero, jamás un juez te condenaria por no detener a alguien armado con tus propias manos


----------



## César92 (10 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si aviso a los Caballero Caballero, una vez me he puesto a salvo, ya he cumplido de sobras con mi labor de auxilio.



No te creas amigo, luego te toca señalar al agresor delante del mismo junto a la policía. Nunca llames a la policía en estos casos o el agresor se quedará con tu cara y tú serás el próximo en salir en la prensa.


----------



## César92 (10 Feb 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Omision de socorro implicaría pasar por ahi al lado y seguir tu vida tan tranquilo como si nada. Tu unico deber en un caso asi es llamar a la autoridad, no hacer de justiciero, jamás un juez te condenaria por no detener a alguien armado con tus propias manos



Ah vale, entonces nada, no habría conflicto legal.


----------



## parserito (10 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Ah vale, entonces nada, no habría conflicto legal.



Desconozco la ley palabra por palabra, pero es que es de cajón joder. ¿Como va a obligarme la ley a enfrentarme a alguien armado? estoy obligado por la ley a jugarme MI vida por un desconocido? 

amos no me jodas. En twitter hay demasiado lelo


----------



## César92 (10 Feb 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Desconozco la ley palabra por palabra, pero es que es de cajón joder. ¿Como va a obligarme la ley a enfrentarme a alguien armado? estoy obligado por la ley a jugarme MI vida por un desconocido?
> 
> amos no me jodas. En twitter hay demasiado lelo



Yo me refería a tratar de separar o intervenir para evitar un homicidio. Pero si, tiene sentido. Yo lo decía porque siempre hay alguna ley absurda por ahí, aunque date del siglo XIX y por algún milagro siga vigente.


----------



## Xάος (10 Feb 2022)

Los comentarios de este vídeo demuestran, una vez más, que la gente vive en los mundos de Yupi. Todos estos indignados de "y la gente ahí sin hacer nada" no han visto una situación de peligro real en su vida. Estás tú que te planteas atacar a un tío que está apuñalando a una tía en la calle a sangre fría, aunque sea por la espalda:

1. Sin saber si tiene amigos en algún lado que podrían reventarte.
2. Sin saber si les vas a poder reventar por la espalda lo suficiente como para noquearle y no llevarte una puñalada que puede ser MORTAL.
3. Sin saber si se va a quedar con tu cara y el siguiente eres tú.

Y encima por una persona que no conoces de nada. La peña es hipócrita de cojones. Todas estas niñas que se quejan por Twitter, harían exactamente lo mismo si lo viesen en la vida real: "¡Que alguien haga algo!" (pero yo no, claro, que soy una mujercita débil para lo que quiero).


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Plasteriano dijo:


> @Joaquim, el superhéroe católico acaba de meterte en ignoraditos con la mano temblando.
> 
> No ha aguantado la presión. Yo creo que éste no sirve para la guerra, ¿tú cómo lo ves?
> 
> Seguramente a mí meterá en ignorados en seguida también.



Ya ves al "valiente", si algo me ha demostrado la vida, es que el que mas boca tiene, es el primero que se caga; en una empresa en la que trabajo, entro uno nuevo de control de accesos, y el tipo no se creía que era segurata sin tener la placa, no, el tipo se creía Rambo, no cerraba la boca contando lo muy machote y muy valiente que era, tenías que creerte que el le enseñó Karate a Chuck Norris.... después entraron unos gitanos a robar, se cagó encima, y terminó plegando entre sollozos porque no aguantaba la presión.

Es lo que dice el Inspector Pelayo de la serie *G.E.O mas allá del límite* de Prime Video.







*Me da igual la careta que tengas. Yo no estoy mirando tu cara. Miro un poquito más allá*









Palabra del inspector Pelayo: las mejores frases del líder de ‘G.E.O.: Más allá del límite’


La docuserie de Amazon Prime Video presenta a un nuevo sargento de hierro y es un maestro de las one-lines. Te las querrás tatuar todas




www.20minutos.es





Eso es algo que ya explique en otros hilos recientes que ahora enlazaré, y que tienen relación con este:






Mi prima es militar y llora por ansiedad por la guerra


Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que...




www.burbuja.info










FEMEN se manifiesta en Ukrania en contra de que las mujeres vayan a la guerra


El Ministerio de Ukrania obliga a las mujeras a registrarse para participar si hay una posible guerra. Las feminazis salen y se manifiestan contra eso, lo que quieren es mantener su privilegio de mujera y que mueran hombres como siempre. Feminazis = igualdad Que me lo ha dicho la Montero




www.burbuja.info





Me tocó vivir un incendio considerable en una fabrica, y ahí, cuando es la hora de la verdad, cuando el riesgo es real y latente, ves de verdad como la gente es realmente, y los que fuimos a apagar el fuego, en el límite de nuestras posibilidades porque terminaron teniendo que intervenir los bomberos.... todos hombres, y las mujeres todas huyendo despavoridas, incluso pirandose del recinto, cosa que después nos jodió el recuento.

Y no es casualidad lo de este hilo, lo de las Sufragistas y las Plumas Blancas, lo de las Femen en Ukrania, o lo de la prima militar del conforero.... cuando llega el momento de la verdad, cuando hay que poner "the skin in the game", es cuando la mayoría de mujeres muestran su verdadero ser, cobarde y egoísta; y ojo, no las culpo por ello, es su naturaleza, lo llevan en los genes, y es algo que nos ha ayudado a sobrevivir como especie, pero eso te muestra que lo de la Capitana Marvel, Wonder Woman y demás chorradas con coreografías ensayadas y CGI, son eso, cuentos y milongas, una pose, una careta que desaparece cuando llega el momento de la verdad.

Pues con este payaso lo mismo.... nunca debes creer en amenazas de rufián, en lagrimas de mujer ni en palabras de mercader.


----------



## Xάος (10 Feb 2022)

Xάος dijo:


> Los comentarios de este vídeo demuestran, una vez más, que la gente vive en los mundos de Yupi. Todos estos indignados de "y la gente ahí sin hacer nada" no han visto una situación de peligro real en su vida. Estás tú que te planteas atacar a un tío que está apuñalando a una tía en la calle a sangre fría, aunque sea por la espalda:
> 
> 1. Sin saber si tiene amigos en algún lado que podrían reventarte.
> 2. Sin saber si les vas a poder reventar por la espalda lo suficiente como para noquearle y no llevarte una puñalada que puede ser MORTAL.
> ...



Y cito por no editar, al final las opciones son:
1. O le noqueas y te juegas tener un problema legal por lesiones.
2. No le noqueas y te juegas unas puñaladas sanas.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Xάος dijo:


> Los comentarios de este vídeo demuestran, una vez más, que la gente vive en los mundos de Yupi. Todos estos indignados de "y la gente ahí sin hacer nada" no han visto una situación de peligro real en su vida. Estás tú que te planteas atacar a un tío que está apuñalando a una tía en la calle a sangre fría, aunque sea por la espalda:
> 
> 1. Sin saber si tiene amigos en algún lado que podrían reventarte.
> 2. Sin saber si les vas a poder reventar por la espalda lo suficiente como para noquearle y no llevarte una puñalada que puede ser MORTAL.
> ...



Y los que están aquí presumiendo de action mans, tampoco se han encontrado en su vida en una situación de peligro real, sino no soltarían las chorradas que sueltan, creyendo que con cuatro bravuconadas y poses toreras todo lo van a arreglar, cuando lo mas probable es que así lo que logren es empeorarlo.

Cuando un idiota de estos te dice que el no tiene miedo, miente, eso es porque habrá visto los toros desde las barreras, el miedo siempre está ahí, simplemente tienes que aprender a identificarlo, y no dejar que te domine, aprender a convivir con el, e incluso, como diría Cus d´Amato, usarlo en tu propio beneficio porque te agudiza los sentidos.



00:00 - 03:15


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> No te creas, en aquella época podías darle un correctivo disciplinario y mandar a fregar a tu mujer, y no pasa nada.
> 
> Tiempos de orden.



El Conservadurismo, al que las mujeres tienden como elección en tiempos duros, es probablemente mas llevadero para el hombre, aparentemente se le tiene mas respeto, pero no deja de ser otro tipo de Hembrismo.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> No te creas amigo, luego te toca señalar al agresor delante del mismo junto a la policía. Nunca llames a la policía en estos casos o el agresor se quedará con tu cara y tú serás el próximo en salir en la prensa.



Lo siento señor policía, es que estaba muy nervioso, no lo recuerdo bien, no le puedo identificar con fiabilidad, señor policía... tenía miedo señor policía, soy gay, inmigrante y parlu catalá!!


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Y le pueden dar tal bombo mediático que te pueden joder la vida, haciendo por ejemplo que pierdas tu trabajo.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Y bien real, te recomiendo que entres en los dos enlaces que he colgado en dicho post, donde podrás ampliar esa información.


----------



## César92 (10 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> El Conservadurismo, al que las mujeres tienden como elección en tiempos duros, es probablemente mas llevadero para el hombre, aparentemente se le tiene mas respeto, pero no deja de ser otro tipo de Hembrismo.



Entonces, prácticamente todo es hembrismo....

Pero no hombre, antes se les solventaba la tontería e iban más firmes que una alcayata.

De hecho, antes una mujer era sagrada, pues cada uno sabía cual era su papel en la sociedad para que todo fuera como un engranaje.


Yo soy siempre he sido partidario de las 3 K: *Niños, iglesia y cocina "*_Kinder, Küche, Kirche_".

Aunque siempre hay mujeres muy válidas, pero son jodidamente escasas.

De hecho, han sido las democracias occidentales las que han llevado el feminismo a límites insospechados.


----------



## menudofacha (10 Feb 2022)

¿Dónde está el vídeo?

Enviado desde mi M2103K19G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> *Entonces, prácticamente todo es hembrismo....*
> 
> Pero no hombre, antes se les solventaba la tontería e iban más firmes que una alcayata.
> 
> ...



Pues si, entre otras razones, porque a nivel biológico la vida de una mujer vale mas que la de un hombre, pues ellas necesitan nueve meses de gestación para engendrar un bebé, y nosotros generamos esperma a borbotones, y porque ella, al ser físicamente menos fuertes, necesitan mayor protección.... por eso, las sociedades que prosperaron fueron las que mas y mejor protegieron a las mujeres, exponiendo a los hombres, por un lado a una feroz competencia entre ellos para engendrarlas, y por otra que tuvieran las tareas mas duras y peligrosas, ya sabes, el "patriarcado" que tanto nos beneficia y privilegia y todo ese rollo.

Después, las mujeres, a los largo de la Historia, han ido basculando entre Progresismo y Conservadurismo, en función de las circunstancias sociales, económicas, políticas o bélicas de cada época; las juerguistas que bebían, fumaban, vestían andrógino y bailaban Charlestone hasta las tantas en los felices años 20 del Siglo XX en EEUU, de una bonanza económica sin precedentes, fueron las conservadoras, amables, femeninas y devotas esposas, madres y amas de casa de postal de Norman Rockwell, de los años 30 y 40, los de la Gran Depresión y la Segunda Guerra Mundial... para después volver a ir virando hacia el Progresismo, tímidamente en los 50, y ya a saco llegados los 60, con la WWII finiquitada, y la economía estadounidense en pleno apogeo, rebosante de prosperidad, ahí se les dio por "liberarse sexualmente" y volverse Hippies.

Esa es la parte que falta al conocido ciclo de la Historia, el papel que ha tenido la mujer en dicho ciclo....







Por eso yo propongo romper con este ciclo, la Revolución del Siglo XXI, que los hombres tomemos consciencia de que tenemos valor por nosotros mismos, y aprendamos a emanciparnos de las mujeres, y de su sutil, a la par que férreo yugo, que no dependamos de su validación volátil, interesada, frívola y egoísta, y que nos enfoquemos en encontrar como objetivo vital nuestra realización personal, en lograr a ser la mejor versión de nosotros mismos, la Rebelión de Atlas, los Esclavos abandonan la Plantación.

El espíritu de este hilo es buena muestra de ello.


----------



## Antisocialista (10 Feb 2022)

El hombre debe pasar de la mujer de la misma manera que la mujer pasa del hombre


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Antisocialista dijo:


> El hombre debe pasar de la mujer de la misma manera que la mujer pasa del hombre



Deben importarnos tanto ellas nosotros, como les importamos nosotros a ellas, ni mas ni menos.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Si te interesa el tema, no te pierdas estos videos, donde está documentado el fraude de las Sufragistas y la "Primera Ola" del feminismo...


----------



## Mabuse (10 Feb 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Pero si he visto un montón de pelis donde chiquillas se dan de hostias a varios tios el doble de grande que ellas y salen sin un rasguño...no sé como siguen pasando estas cosas. Que se apunten a un curso de defensa personal subvencionado del hay-untamiento.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Veis como no es tan difícil chicas?



Alita es un manga con décadas de existencia. La prota es un cyborg de combate con cerebro humano en un mundo dominado por personas que al nacer se les cambia el cerebro por chips y se usan los cerebros para fines oscuros. Debe pesar al menos doscientos kilos de servos diseñados para matar y destruir tanques. Va implantándose mejoras y cosas de esas a lo largo de la historia. Pero la gente no es que sepa distinguir entre realidad y ficción, es que ni siquiera se fijan en los detalles de las ficción.


----------



## ashe (10 Feb 2022)

¿Pero no eran las chicas son guerreras y tal? hace un tiempo vi un post en euskalmordor donde moros apalearon creo que fue a un homosexual y las camaras de seguridad se vio claramente a una mujer rubia que al ver eso huyó como si su vida dependiese de eso...

Contaré una anécdota con la que aprendí bastante... allá por 2006 si mal no recuerdo (aún iba al instituto) salté en defensa de una chica cerca del instituto que era agredida por un morito del colegio y al final el morito se cagó (como es esa infecta raza, que solo había un moros) y se fue, luego un lio en el instituto porque dijo que le agredí por racismo y tal (la chica también era de mi instituto) y cuando le pidió testigo a la chica dijo "yo no sé porque le pegó" seguido de "si es verdad que es un poco intolerante con algunas personas", vamos que me gané una expulsión de dos semanas mientras el morito que se cagó para que no le pegase mas (porque le dí un tortazo que lo dejé un poco mas tonto de lo que ya es) al ver la expulsión se rió (y en cierta forma lo entendí al momento), con la diferencia que como me llevaba bien con el "chungo" del instituto por hacerle favores ese al final pilló al moro por banda y bueno... solo decir que le fracturó un dedo, que incluso me llamó para preguntarme si quería darle una paliza, mientras el morito se puso a llorar perdón y eso, al final no le hice nada porque ya le hizo el otro suficiente

Ahí aprendí a la perfección lo mejor que se puede hacer salvo que sea un amigo con cierta confianza o familiar, y ojo que eso fue antes de que se volviesen mas basura de lo que hoy son... en pleno ZP

Por eso cuando veo invasor agredir a un producto del modernismo, en especial mujer por ser las mas cómplices de esto solo puedo pensar "a recoger lo sembrado" cuando no "a joderse"

Y recordad que ahora se ha puesto la moda de meter mujeres policia como soldado que no pinta nada...


----------



## calzonazos (10 Feb 2022)

ashe dijo:


> ¿Pero no eran las chicas son guerreras y tal? hace un tiempo vi un post en euskalmordor donde moros apalearon creo que fue a un homosexual y las camaras de seguridad se vio claramente a una mujer rubia que al ver eso huyó como si su vida dependiese de eso...
> 
> Contaré una anécdota con la que aprendí bastante... allá por 2006 si mal no recuerdo (aún iba al instituto) salté en defensa de una chica cerca del instituto que era agredida por un morito del colegio y al final el morito se cagó (como es esa infecta raza, que solo había un moros) y se fue, luego un lio en el instituto porque dijo que le agredí por racismo y tal (la chica también era de mi instituto) y cuando le pidió testigo a la chica dijo "yo no sé porque le pegó" seguido de "si es verdad que es un poco intolerante con algunas personas", vamos que me gané una expulsión de dos semanas mientras el morito que se cagó para que no le pegase mas (porque le dí un tortazo que lo dejé un poco mas tonto de lo que ya es) al ver la expulsión se rió (y en cierta forma lo entendí al momento), con la diferencia que como me llevaba bien con el "chungo" del instituto por hacerle favores ese al final pilló al moro por banda y bueno... solo decir que le fracturó un dedo, que incluso me llamó para preguntarme si quería darle una paliza, mientras el morito se puso a llorar perdón y eso, al final no le hice nada porque ya le hizo el otro suficiente
> 
> ...



Las mujeres son de pedir pero eso de dar como que no lo entienden, no les entra en su CPU


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (10 Feb 2022)

Que se jodan todas esas mujeres, tienen lo que piden a gritos,


----------



## Black War Greymon (10 Feb 2022)

Feministas: el patriarcado es violencia
Also feministas: me están apuñalando por favor patriarcado salvame!!!


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Feb 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Unos cuantos alertavamos de que esto tarde o temprano sucedería,que tampoco es necesario ser adivino o Albert Einstein.
> Pero repitamos,ayudar o repeler el ataque,solo,si la agredida es tu madre,hija o hermana.
> Al resto echa a correr sin mirar atrás.
> Esta anomalía ha properado fruto de la degeneración moral de la mujer.



Pues yo ni por mi hermana movía un dedo, es que antes ayudo al agresor que a ella.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Me meto en este hilo y solo leo excusas de cobarde. No me extraña que nos estemos yendo a la mierda como sociedad, cada uno solo mira por sí mismo y marica el último. Así no vamos a ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿De verdad os estáis excusando en las incoherencias de las mujeres? Como si no supiéseis que son como niños, no saben ni lo que quieren, mucho menos lo que les conviene. Nosotros somos hombres y tenemos que ser valientes y nobles, todo lo que ellas no son. Estoy decepcionado con vosotros. Yo la habría ayudado. Y si me mata el moro, será una buena muerte. Mucho mejor que vivir el resto de mi vida sabiendo que soy un mierda y un cobarde.



Tu eres un LAMETAMPONES Y UN PLANCHABRAGAS, por una mujer empoderada ( para lo que les interesa) un hombre de verdad NO MUEVE UN DEDO, si quieren caballeros que las rescaten que vuelvan a ser princesas y no ZORRAS HIJAS DE PUTA.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Esta precisamente es la mentalidad de casi toda España. Luego nos quejaremos de los políticos que nos tocan, que no son sino el reflejo de la sociedad. ¿Creéis de verdad que de gentuza como al que cito van a surgir políticos que miren por algo más que por su propio interés? TODO va mal por esta mierda de individualismo y egoísmo, y lo alucinante es que aún encontréis excusas para justificarlo.



Que asco da leerte, al ignore por LAMETAMPONES


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Feb 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Es fuerte tener que abandonar a una persona a merced de un loco sádico con un machete, la mujer que está en el suelo podría ser cualquiera, eso está claro, pero no se le puede pedir a nadie que se meta ahí cuando corres el riesgo de que te rajen o de darle un mal golpe al tipo y acabar tu en la cárcel, más teniendo en cuenta que si quieres neutralizar a un tío con un cuchillo lo tienes que dejar seco del primer golpe por qué si se levanta te mata el, vamos que o te lo cargas o te mata el a ti, los que hacen esos comentarios en internet son simplemente gilipollas.



Tal y como está la situación lo ideal es darle un patadon en la cara, con mala leche, es fácil causarle daños serios o incluso dejarlo moñeco y entonces tienes el problema tú, la CHARO acuchillada seguro que ni irá a declarar a tu favor y te comerás el problema por haberla ayudado. Lo mejor es cambiar de acera y seguir camino.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (10 Feb 2022)

Joxer las putas charos... Vete tú a intervenir, puta de los cojones. 
Ayudar a alguien que no es familiar mientras lo acuchillan? Que lo ayude la excajera montere, no te jode, que no quiero llevarme nada de recuerdo. 

Llamas a la poli y que les follen.


----------



## max power (10 Feb 2022)

Yo estaba en un curso de deconstrucción de la masculinidad.


----------



## max power (10 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tal y como está la situación lo ideal es darle un patadon en la cara, con mala leche, es fácil causarle daños serios o incluso dejarlo moñeco y entonces tienes el problema tú, la CHARO acuchillada seguro que ni irá a declarar a tu favor y te comerás el problema por haberla ayudado. Lo mejor es cambiar de acera y seguir camino.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



3000 euros le costo a mi hermano hacer eso. Tuvo que pagarle el dentista al moro al que le estampo una silla en la cara.


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos fallan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas . Si por ellos nos apuñalan o le hacemos un rasguño al agresor, se nos cae el pelo (o nos pasa como aquel Neira que ayudó a una mujer “maltratada” cuyo marido le reventó la cabeza, y luego encima la mujer testificó contra Neira).
> 
> No obstante, no hay que olvidar quién es el culpable de esta situación: el remero



pero de qué coño se quejan las muy putas no fueron un montón de tíos a ayudarla, a neutralizar al agresor, y qué mierdas es eso de que se sienten impunes, acaso este tipo de agresiones ocurren todos los días a toda horas, que se vayan a luchar por las mujeras a la india, banglades, arabia saudita y esos lugares, cojones, que panda de subnormalas.


----------



## auricooro (10 Feb 2022)

Claro, el que iba solo es un cobarde, los otros iban 3 juntos. No tiene nada que ver la superioridad numérica. Ha hecho bien en salir corriendo, se podía haber llevado un navajazo.


----------



## Vercingetorix (10 Feb 2022)

Pues yo tampoco me metería, sinceramente

Si atacan a mi familia, me juego la vida por ellos sin dudarlo. 

Pero si veo que están apuñalando a alguien que no conozco, me doy media vuelta y, como mucho, llamo a la policía.

El que quiera, que se meta y que se la juegue él, yo no se lo voy a impedir

Pero conmigo que no cuenten.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (10 Feb 2022)

En el reino de la igualdad, la vida del mejor de los hombres vale menos que la de la peor de las mujeres, así que si la situación lo exije estos deben sacrificar su propia vida por ellas.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (10 Feb 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Pues yo tampoco me metería, sinceramente
> 
> Si atacan a mi familia, me juego la vida por ellos sin dudarlo.
> 
> ...



El estado se ha adjudicado el monopolio de las armas, así que de pedirle cuentas a alguien de no haber intervenido es a este a quien lo deben hacer.


----------



## El gostoso (10 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Me meto en este hilo y solo leo excusas de cobarde. No me extraña que nos estemos yendo a la mierda como sociedad, cada uno solo mira por sí mismo y marica el último. Así no vamos a ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿De verdad os estáis excusando en las incoherencias de las mujeres? Como si no supiéseis que son como niños, no saben ni lo que quieren, mucho menos lo que les conviene. Nosotros somos hombres y tenemos que ser valientes y nobles, todo lo que ellas no son. Estoy decepcionado con vosotros. Yo la habría ayudado. Y si me mata el moro, será una buena muerte. Mucho mejor que vivir el resto de mi vida sabiendo que soy un mierda y un cobarde.



PUAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJA


----------



## The Master (10 Feb 2022)

no solo no ayudar sino apoyar a los que lo hagan y unirse si se da. 


extrema derecha o islam o lo que sea, lo que sea con tal de que sean propiedad otra vez mas


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos fallan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas . Si por ellos nos apuñalan o le hacemos un rasguño al agresor, se nos cae el pelo (o nos pasa como aquel Neira que ayudó a una mujer “maltratada” cuyo marido le reventó la cabeza, y luego encima la mujer testificó contra Neira).
> 
> No obstante, no hay que olvidar quién es el culpable de esta situación: el remero




Esas mismas valientes exigen que otros se jueguen la vida mientras ellas dan lecciones en la seguridad de internet.


Esas mismas valientes que tienen miedo porque le envian una foto con una chorra, le exigen a los hombres que se jueguen la vida contra un desconocido con un cuchillo que esta acuchillando a alguien a sangre fria.....


Mujeres, el eterno yo no necesito ningun hombre, pero cuando la cosa se pone fea buscan desesperadamente a cualquier de los que dicen no necesitar.


----------



## ANS² (10 Feb 2022)

si te metes, solo pierdes

si no te llevas un navajazo del agresor, te llevas el navajazo de la Justica

siempre pierdes


----------



## River in the street (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



Como bien dice la charo de mierda, nos importais un comino, vuestros problemas no son nuestros problemas


----------



## HurreKin (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos fallan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas . Si por ellos nos apuñalan o le hacemos un rasguño al agresor, se nos cae el pelo (o nos pasa como aquel Neira que ayudó a una mujer “maltratada” cuyo marido le reventó la cabeza, y luego encima la mujer testificó contra Neira).
> 
> No obstante, no hay que olvidar quién es el culpable de esta situación: el remero











Málaga: Dos años de cárcel por defender a una mujer de un atraco


Un hombre a sido condenado a dos años de cárcel por defender a una mujer de un atraco en Málaga




www.google.com


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Feb 2022)

¿Las chicas no eran guerreras?

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## noseyo (10 Feb 2022)

Lo gracioso es que si matas al moro de un golpe y lo desnucas ,estás que ahora dicen eso te llamarían asesino y nazi , pero claro aquí está la cuestión es una inocente que le está atacando un sucio moro para robarla o violarla o es ella quien quiso tener una relación con el y está disfrutando de la multiculturalidad


----------



## alexforum (10 Feb 2022)

si yo estoy siendo agredido vendría una mujer a ayudarme?

NO


Pues nada igualdad de género.


----------



## tmoliterno (10 Feb 2022)

A mí que me esperen sentadas. O apuñaladas.


----------



## Okjito (10 Feb 2022)

Al que me lea; si veis a un tío con machete en la calle o pintas de llevarlo...lo mejor es darse la vuelta. Que te llamen cobarde dura 2 días...la muerte o una incapacidad permanente dura más. NO AYUDEIS A NADIE...además, cuando vayais a ayudar a alguien recordar que el 70% de los españoles son socialistas...


----------



## Parco Molo (10 Feb 2022)

Si llego a ser yo el de la capucha blanca...

Le hubiera reventado la cabeza de un patadón.
Luego la novia testificaría que me pasé 3 pueblos con el chaval y me meterían 10 años de cárcel donde haría muchos amiguitos o me mataría en 3 meses alguna banda latina.

Dicho lo cual, si llego a ser yo el de la capucha blanca hubiera hecho casi lo mismo, pero llamado a la policía y que se ganen el sueldo.
En un país como España que se proteje taaanto a los delincuentes para mantener a la gente en un estado policial, la condena por omisión de socorro es mucho mejor que las otras alternativas.


----------



## El gostoso (10 Feb 2022)

Su violación mi nutrición


Okjito dijo:


> Al que me lea; si veis a un tío con machete en la calle o pintas de llevarlo...lo mejor es darse la vuelta. Que te llamen cobarde dura 2 días...la muerte o una incapacidad permanente dura más. NO AYUDEIS A NADIE...además, cuando vayais a ayudar a alguien recordar que el 70% de los españoles son socialistas...


----------



## Alberto Liberto (10 Feb 2022)

Que se impliquen los caballeros que para eso cobran +1800 mínimo.


----------



## nelsoncito (10 Feb 2022)

La nauseabunda escoria feminazi ya fue severísimamente advertida de que su continuo odio y desprecio contra el hombre autoctóno dejaría a las mujeres indefensas ante el invasor moranco.

Y así ha sido.

Estas histéricas que berrean tanto que se metan en la pelea, si tienen ovarios, ya que, según ellas, pueden hacerlo todo mejor o igual que un hombre.

Hay que exponer a estas defecaciones humanas feminazis ante sus contradicciones.


----------



## Javito68 (10 Feb 2022)

Año 1995 en Cadiz, cuando aun se hacia la mili. Guardia nocturna, uno pegandole a una chica en medio de la calle en la acera de enfrente. Se avisa al cuerpo de guardia, y despues estos avisan a la policia nacional.

A los 5 minutos aparece un zeta con dos policias, y despues de discutir con ellos, se nos acerca la ”tia” y nos dice* “Mi novio me pega cada vez que le sale de los cohones”.*

Despues de eso y mira que han pasado años, no denuncio esa situacion ni pido ayuda a no ser que sea alguien muy cercano. Como si todas quieren llegar SOLAS, BORRACHAS Y MALTRATADAS. Es su eleccion.

Las nancis feminazi, si quieren que las defiendan, que se busquen la vida.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (10 Feb 2022)

Jajajaja

Ni de coña me meto yo en un fregado de ese estilo.

Llamada a los caballeros y pista.

Los hombres empezamos a no ser tan tontos como antes.


----------



## alexforum (10 Feb 2022)

A muchos se os olvida. Pero hace muchos años (10-15), hubo un caso muy mediático en donde una mujer estaba siendo agredida, un hombre fue a ayudarla y el agresor terminó matando al “valiente defensor”.

el caso fue MEDIÁTICO porque ELLA salió en televisión DEFENDIENDO A SU AGRESOR.


----------



## El pernales (10 Feb 2022)

Ya lo decía mi abuela:
"a quien Dios se la dé... San Pedro se la bendiga..."


----------



## Artorias (10 Feb 2022)

Que ladren lo que quieran, hay que ser muy gilipollas para meterse en medio de una discusion, pelea o agresion donde no se conoce a los implicados, sean mujeres, hombres o marcianos.

Y si, las mujeres estan recogiendo lo que el feminazismo ha cosechado estos años con su apoyo, ya sea explicito o implicito. Solo lo siento por las pocas que si se han posicionado claramente en contra y que se van a ver salpicadas.


----------



## Gubelkian (10 Feb 2022)

El único deber que hay allí es llamar a la policía, seas hombre o mujer.

De hecho, el del vídeo estaba haciendo algo muy importante, que es recoger pruebas.

Una vez que alguien ha llamado a la policí, ya no hay más deberes que cumplir. Todo es voluntario.

Es el Estado quien detenta el monopolió de la violencia y quien impide que esa mujer pueda estar armada y defenderse, así que es el Estado quien debe de hacerse cargo.


----------



## vanderwilde (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> ...nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos fallan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas ...



Ahí, ahí. Ya vas empezando a entender lo que es una mujer. Eso son los principios básicos, cuando de verdad empieces a ver de verdad lo que son, lo que llevan dentro de sus cabecitas, acabarás espantado.

Por otra parte, meterse en medio de una pelea es sinceramente de ser un auténtico idiota. Ves algo así, y lo mejor es quitarse del humo, pero corriendo. Además, que me defiendan ellas a mí.


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Feb 2022)

Asi quedo Jesus Neira. Murio dos años despues de "salvar" a una mujer de una agresion.







Des los tres, el agresor murio de sobre dosis, el que ayudo murio de las secuelas del golpe. Y la unica que sobrevivio fue la mujer.








Quien fue la que acabo por telecinco llevandose dinero y diciendo que a ella no hacia falta quien le defendiera....
La polémica Violeta Santander reapareció en "Sálvame Deluxe"


----------



## Tzadik (10 Feb 2022)

Meten moronegros y se les rien los huesos jijiji pensando en que son jovenes, viriles, alta testostetona y piensan en las puñaladas de carne que deben meter ya que a esta gente se le pone tiesa hasta con las cabras. Obviamente se ponen cachondas cuando apalizan a cualquier remero español, a los cuales desprecian.

Pero cuando el moronegro o el malote se les revuelve, quieren todo tipo de auxilio


----------



## zirick (10 Feb 2022)

Voy a defender a un colectivo que mayormente me odia?, juas!
A recoger lo sembrado


----------



## nebulosa (10 Feb 2022)

Hilo mitico.
Se siembra y se recoge.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (10 Feb 2022)

Una gran frase que leí en este foro es que las mujeres solo harán alusión a tu virilidad cuando les interese a ellas


----------



## NIKK (10 Feb 2022)

Manoleteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....................


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (10 Feb 2022)

¿Pretenden que peguemos a un pobre refugiado para defender a una mujer que no necesita hombres? Joder. Qué racistas y xilofonas son.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Feb 2022)

Vas a defender a la muchacha y te puede pasar:

-Que te lleves un navajazo.

-Que la muchacha se ponga a defender al que la maltrata.

-Que el agresor te denuncie y te busques un problema, conociendo la legislación española.

Mejor llamar anónimamente a la Policía y dar la vuelta.


----------



## SOY (10 Feb 2022)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Feb 2022)

En mi caso lo extiendo un paso más: no vuelvo a ayudar a ningún negro, moro, blanco o langosto.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (10 Feb 2022)

Madre mía qué retraso gastan las de los tuits que habéis puesto.


----------



## Stock Option (10 Feb 2022)

ME NUTRE MASIVAMENTE.

Intervenir sería como tirar una mariscada a la basura.


----------



## Chortina Premium (10 Feb 2022)

Sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa, el machismo opresor, el empoderamiento de la mujer...... Os acordáis?, pues ahí tenéis éste caso o de la mujer esa de 35 palos que ha aparecido en una cuneta.... si es que es un no parar.

Yo lo tengo claro, no me convierto en un Neira por una desconocida ni de puta coña


----------



## SrPurpuron (10 Feb 2022)

No se lo que ha pasado pero la gente es retrasada, punto. Si tienes problemas date por jodido o jodida, porque la gente quiere teléfonos pero solo para discutir, hacer el chorra o grabar cualquier cosa menos LLAMAR A LA POLICIA.

ES QUE ES DE PUTO SENTIDO COMÚN, AUNQUE LUEGO LA POLICÍA TARDE EN LLEGAR, LO PRIMERO ES LLAMAR A LA POLICIA Y A LOS MEDICOS, NO ES TAN DIFICIL COÑO. PORQUE YA NO SE PUEDEN PEDIR IMPOSIBLES COMO QUE LA GENTE SEPA PRIMEROS AUXILIOS. LO DICHO, LA GENTE ES RETRASADA PROFUNDA, POR ESO HAY UN SUBFORO DE PREPPER AQUÍ AUNQUE LA GENTE SE LO TOME A RISA.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Feb 2022)

que se pongan a fregar, si es que saben...


----------



## max power (10 Feb 2022)

Parco Molo dijo:


> Si llego a ser yo el de la capucha blanca...
> 
> Le hubiera reventado la cabeza de un patadón.
> Luego la novia testificaría que me pasé 3 pueblos con el chaval y me meterían 10 años de cárcel donde haría muchos amiguitos o me mataría en 3 meses alguna banda latina.
> ...



La omision de socorro aplica solo si no estas poniendo en riesgo tu vida. A nadie se puede obligar a ello.


----------



## At4008 (10 Feb 2022)

Sola y borracha quiere llegar apuñalada a casa.

Yo ahí no me meto.


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Feb 2022)

Dónde están las FEMEN cuando se las necesita?


----------



## torre01 (10 Feb 2022)

Que corran a buscar un punto lila para obtener superpoderes.


----------



## Lionelhut (10 Feb 2022)

El instinto de ayuda y protección que damos los hombres esta desapareciendo debido a sus machaques constantes de ODIO PURO.
Lo mas gracioso es q se une a la hipergamia instintiva que procesan, solo valen para ellas el 20% de hombres, nos tratan como mierda prescindible y que esperan que vayamos a poner orden? NI de coña.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (10 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Hasta hace pocos años posiblemente me habría jugado el tipo por ayudarla, pero hoy lo máximo que haría es llamar al 112.



Y casi que tampoco porque si pasase algo te empurarían por omisión de socorro.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (10 Feb 2022)

Al final se sabe si ella murió o si tenían algún vínculo o algo?


----------



## JuanKagamp (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gonorrea (10 Feb 2022)

Este hilo me ha recordado aquel chiste

- El otro día iba por la calle y vi a tres tios pegandole a otro.
- Y que hiciste?
- Me acerque y entre los cuatro le dimos el palizon de su vida.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (10 Feb 2022)

max power dijo:


> La omision de socorro aplica solo si no estas poniendo en riesgo tu vida. A nadie se puede obligar a ello.



Bueno es saberlo.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (10 Feb 2022)

Me encanta, tienen la media neurona que les queda tan politizada que les indigna más el occidental cagón que el extranjero pegando puñaladas.


----------



## Lord Osis (10 Feb 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Si votaran a favor de que la gente sin antecedentes pueda portar arma de fuego para autodefensa igual hubiera ido la cosa mejor.



Y ya si es solo la gente con trabajo lo bordamos.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (10 Feb 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Y casi que tampoco porque si pasase algo te empurarían por omisión de socorro.



Esto va a sonar escatologico , pero a veces al ver el retroceso social que suponen toda esta mierda de peleas con armas blancas , que parece que fuesen antiguos lances con espadas , desearia que aun existiese la opcion de lanzar inmundicias por la ventana , como en las peliculas historicas sobre el siglo de oro , en los siglos XVII y XVIII , al menos asi los criminales quedarian retratados y marcados como lo que son , excrementos y orines , seria una buena forma de protesta social , quizas la ultima opcion actualmente .


----------



## loquesubebaja (10 Feb 2022)

¿De verdad pretenden que un tio se juegue la vida por ellas?

Mi no comprender esa lógica.

Yo iba a intervenir pero me dieron miedo sus tetas y salí huyendo.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (10 Feb 2022)

Randiano predicted this


----------



## Poncho129 (10 Feb 2022)

Joder. ¿No eran las mujeres tan empoderadas que pueden hacer cualquier cosa mejor que cualquier hombre con sus superpoderes vaginales? Eso sí, luego pretenden que les saquemos las castañas de encima, como siempre.


----------



## Gorrión (10 Feb 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Vas a defender a la muchacha y te puede pasar:
> 
> -Que te lleves un navajazo.
> 
> ...



A mi eso de llamar ya me parece demasiada ayuda, yo actuaría como vaca que ve el tren pasar.

Es lo justo.


----------



## Jackblack (10 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Me meto en este hilo y solo leo excusas de cobarde. No me extraña que nos estemos yendo a la mierda como sociedad, cada uno solo mira por sí mismo y marica el último. Así no vamos a ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿De verdad os estáis excusando en las incoherencias de las mujeres? Como si no supiéseis que son como niños, no saben ni lo que quieren, mucho menos lo que les conviene. Nosotros somos hombres y tenemos que ser valientes y nobles, todo lo que ellas no son. Estoy decepcionado con vosotros. Yo la habría ayudado. Y si me mata el moro, será una buena muerte. Mucho mejor que vivir el resto de mi vida sabiendo que soy un mierda y un cobarde.



Que raro...xq después de tu comentario, ya eres un mierda y un machista 
Buen dia


----------



## Dj Puesto (10 Feb 2022)

La que lleve un cartelito de "paso de la democracia" o "Voto a Vox" que cuente con mi espada, las demás entiendo que están disfrutando de lo votado con el navajero y me parece muy fascista interrumpir la diversión de la gente.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Feb 2022)

> Y si me mata el moro, será una buena muerte. Mucho mejor que vivir el resto de mi vida sabiendo que soy un mierda y un cobarde.



*



EL ESPIRITU DE LA MUERTE

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> El morir en el combate es el mayor honor. No se muere más que una vez. La muerte llega sin dolor y el morir no es tan horrible como parece. Lo más horrible es vivir siendo un cobarde.




Los heroísmos, en la Legión. 

Y si te mata el moro, no ganas nada.Lo pierdes todo.


----------



## Greco (10 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> Pues tiene razón la bigotuda, NOS IMPORTÁIS UNA MIERDA, igual que nosotros a vosotras.



Te equivocas, alguien muy acertadamente ha mencionado antes el concepto "burro de carga".


----------



## Jackblack (10 Feb 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Ese debe ser el mensaje oficial.
> 
> Me flipa la gilipoyas esa que dice que la gente pasa pq estamos en una sociedad machista. Esa ya no es que tenga una empanada mental, directamente es una mujer de 30-40-y tantos con mente de niña de 12 años.



Exacto, es igual q los q confían en los partidos politicos, gente a la q no le funciona bien la cabeza.


----------



## Gorkako (10 Feb 2022)

Las mujeres empoderadas no necesitan príncipes azules... yo tengo una larva que salvaguardar.


----------



## Kenpos (10 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Que raro...xq después de tu comentario, ya eres un mierda y un machista
> Buen dia



Mejor que un hijo de la gran puta como tú 

Buen día.


----------



## Decipher (10 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Me meto en este hilo y solo leo excusas de cobarde. No me extraña que nos estemos yendo a la mierda como sociedad, cada uno solo mira por sí mismo y marica el último. Así no vamos a ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿De verdad os estáis excusando en las incoherencias de las mujeres? Como si no supiéseis que son como niños, no saben ni lo que quieren, mucho menos lo que les conviene. Nosotros somos hombres y tenemos que ser valientes y nobles, todo lo que ellas no son. Estoy decepcionado con vosotros. Yo la habría ayudado. Y si me mata el moro, será una buena muerte. Mucho mejor que vivir el resto de mi vida sabiendo que soy un mierda y un cobarde.



Lo de ser el caballero blanco se acabó. Mire las leyes que se aprueban y verá la voluntad de la sociedad. Igualdad, pues todos iguales.


----------



## Tronald Drump (10 Feb 2022)

¿No querían masculinidades descontruídas y mierdas similares?
Pues que se JODAN.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> La que lleve un cartelito de "paso de la democracia" o "Voto a Vox" que cuente con mi espada, las demás entiendo que están disfrutando de lo votado con el navajero y me parece muy fascista interrumpir la diversión de la gente.




VOX nos quiere meter a hermanos cobrisos en el país. Ningún político, VOX incluido, es tu amigo.


----------



## |||||||| (10 Feb 2022)

jajaja, primero Welcome Menas, luego Machete al Macho (español), y después se quejan que pasen de ellas como de la MIERDA

Estáis SOLAS en esta guerra, PUTAS


----------



## Decipher (10 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> VOX nos quiere meter a hermanos cobrisos en el país. Ningún político, VOX incluido, es tu amigo.



Falso, ha dicho que prefiere la inmigración hispana a la musulmana no que quiera meter millones de inmigrantes.


----------



## Stormtrooper (10 Feb 2022)

Yo habría llamado al 112 y les habría explicado la situación.

Si tuvieran los cojones de decirme que la ayudase les diría que son ellos los que tienen el monopolio de la fuerza.


----------



## Hellsing (10 Feb 2022)

Que se acuerden del caso Neira


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Feb 2022)

Igualdad de género


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Feb 2022)

La deconstrucción de las masculinidad tóxica impide la violencia y la protección de la mujer


----------



## silent lurker (10 Feb 2022)

Un coro de "¡ Ehhhhh, ehhhhhh, ehhhhh!", debería haber acabado con la agresion.
Sólo, que no chillaban las suficientes.
Más suerte la próxima vez.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Feb 2022)

Me importan entre 0 y -1 los pataleos de las zorras emponderadas de Twitter. Qué empiecen a asumir que sus actos van a tener consecuencias.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (10 Feb 2022)

Llamar a la policia desde distancia prudencial y ya está. Uno no tiene que perder la vida por algo que no sabes de qué cojones va.


----------



## GatoAzul (10 Feb 2022)

En otras palabras, la "igualdad de género" tiene sus limitaciones. 
¿Y si se tratase de dos mujeres peleando y una de ellas llevase una navaja? ¿otras mujeres intervendrían?

(Video) Con navaja en mano, dos mujeres protagonizaron ‘batalla campal’ en Santander - YouTube


----------



## Educo Gratis (10 Feb 2022)

Pero si todo el mundo se ha parado a ayudar excepto una persona (el primer encapuchado), ¿Que hablan estas chaladas?

Y ahora lo importante, fijaros como la gente ha tenido que hacer el trabajo de la policía, y lo ha tenido que hacer:

1) A manos vacías
2) Con leyes de mierda de defensa própia

A tomar pol culo ya, respeto y honro a cualquiera que se pare a ayudar, pero no pienso ser yo, y no por cobarde, no tiene nada que ver con ello, tiene que ver básicamente con no ser gilipollas.

P.D: Y por cierto, no he visto un solo video de todas estas trifulcas callejeras en las que una mujer intervenga, ni uno, lo máximo es quedarse por ahí alrededor gritando. Eso sí, en cuanto llega a casa y se pone en tuiter, criminaliza a todo el mundo por omisión de socorro, sin saber por supuesto que esto no es omisión de socorro porqué te has de jugar la vida... en fin... cerebro de nuez.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Feb 2022)

Yo hace tiempo junto a un taxista le quite de encima un macaco a una chica que estaba borrachisima y pidiendo ayuda. El macaco iba tan puesto que al primer empujon cayo redondo, se quedo panza arriba y ni reaccionó. La chica estaba hiperborracha tambien y empezo a soltar gilipolleces y se la dimos a unas que parecian sus amigas y me pire. El taxista hizo lo propio.

La diferencia es que hoy no intervendría y saldria andando en direccion opuesta.


----------



## CAESAR II (10 Feb 2022)

Si veis una agresion NO PARTICIPEIS NUNCA, no os lo agradeceran sino mas bien al contrario.


A mamarla!


----------



## ENRABATOR (10 Feb 2022)

Por estas cosas es necesario que VOX llegue al poder:

- Echarian a los inmigrantes que delinquen
- Habria mejores leyes para la defensa propia
- Volveria el sentido de comunidad y se lincharia a los agresores sobre la marcha


----------



## XXavier (10 Feb 2022)

El caso del video es un poco extremo, y parece que intervenir habría sido lo indicado. Sin embargo, para un hombre –en general– ayudar a una mujer puede ser comprometido, y el riesgo de terminar acusado de 'violencia de género' es muy alto. Yo hago bastantes kilómetros por carreteras secundarias, locales, y si por un camino veo alguna una señora que me hace señas para que pare, yo miro para otro lado...


----------



## mullban (10 Feb 2022)

¿En serio quieren empurar al que pasa de largo y al que graba? Ahí, ahí. Altura de miras, claro que sí. Pues que quieres que te diga, ese coche ahí aparcado tampoco ayuda a una posible huída y también podría ser objeto de una infracción. Bueno, ya vamos viendo el vídeo otros dos millones de veces a ver si vemos algo que se nos escape a simple vista eh chicos, chicas y chiques.


----------



## skinnyemail (10 Feb 2022)

Que alguien haga algo, pero no yo.

Putas feminazis, para ellas somos sólo carne de cañon.Ojalá la hubieran apuñalado a ella


----------



## UnaPerra666 (10 Feb 2022)

Una zorra random de twitter = Las Mujeres® 

¿Algún día dejaran de ser TAN dramáticos?


----------



## Descuernacabras (10 Feb 2022)

Y cuando la víctima es un hombre,¿escriben las charos todas estas gilipolleces? 

Qué bonito es llamar cobarde a alguien por no arriesgarse a recibir cuchilladas al intentar salvar a una persona, mientras ellas vomitan sus tonterías feminazis bien cómodas desde sus casitas. Deben pensar que los que ellas llaman "machirulos opresores hereropatriarcales facha Franco" estamos al servicio de ellas por mandato divino.Menudas niñatas inmaduras.

Tal como están las leyes ahora mismo, como toques a la puta escoria del cuchillo, el que vas preso eres tú, por delitos de odio, racismo, lesiones, etc.

Tanto las feminazis como los progres en general, han conseguido que, con su protección y su voto, se defienda antes a un inmigrante delincuente que a la gente normal y cívica. Así nos va.

Que disfruten lo votado.


----------



## Woden (10 Feb 2022)

Que gosten lo moronegrado y lo feminaziado.
Yo solo defenderé mi familia y mi propiedad, a nadie mas, salvo que se predique una Santa Cruzada.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Feb 2022)

Las mujeres no pierden la ocasion en España de atacar a los hombres


----------



## Arthur69 (10 Feb 2022)

Sola y borracha, quiero llegar a casa.

Tu mensaje va calando, compañera menestra.


----------



## Gothaus (10 Feb 2022)

No le den más vueltas, señores. Lo único que cabe hacer, ante una situación de estas, es llamar a los azules o a los verdes, que son los profesionales de la violencia legal, y que se ocupen ellos. Hoy en día no merece la pena jugársela por defender a nadie que no sea de tu familia o bien conocido.


----------



## JimTonic (10 Feb 2022)

una vez hace 20 años uno de mis amigos le empezo a currar a la novia me encaré con el y nos dimos de ostias, la novia ahora mujer, al entrar todos en el coche me miro con desprecio y me dijo, esto te pasa por meterte en donde no te llaman
hubo dos episodios mas a lo largo de los años, uno en otras discotecas o bares, 
en el primero el novio partiendole un vaso en la cabeza y en el segundo empujándole por las escaleras....Lo que me podia reir tomando copas en la barra, mientras la novia con el vestido mojado, era como estar en cheers

Aqui en portugal, también, a uno que no paraba de dar el rollo a una tia, les tuve que apartar cuando empezaba a ponerse violento y la tia ni las gracias

Vamos si se estan acuchillando, tienes que llamar a la policia pero nunca meterse a separar, porque puedes resultar herido, es un arma blanca como un cuchillo puedes reesultar malherido

Pero vamos esto sea hombre o mujer o lo que sea, un arma blanca es como una pistola


----------



## un mundo feliz (10 Feb 2022)

¿ Aguien me puede hacer un resumen rapido ?. Nacionalidad del agresor y la victima, relacion entre ambos, resultado de la agresion,....

Por otro lado, no solo es el tema de las mujeres. Esta misma gente es la que te pone de vuelta y media por defender el derecho a portar armas para poder defenderte. Han creado una sociedad enferma y ahora se lamentan.


----------



## djvan (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



Señoría tengo cuatro preguntas para estas señoras:

1- ellas se hubieran metido en medio ante una persona con un arma y que está usándola contra otra persona?

2- Si le pedirían a su hijo en caso de que encontraran esta situación, que se lance contra el agresor armado para detenerlo??.

3- Cree que es posible que en el escenario expuesto en la pregunta anterior su hijo puede también acabar siendo Víctima del presunto asesino?

4- su hijo es varón verdad? De ser así esto es violencia de género o un asesino indiscriminado con el que tenía relación la víctima del vídeo?

No hay más preguntas señoría.


----------



## eltonelero (10 Feb 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Pero si todo el mundo se ha parado a ayudar excepto una persona (el primer encapuchado), ¿Que hablan estas chaladas?
> 
> Y ahora lo importante, fijaros como la gente ha tenido que hacer el trabajo de la policía, y lo ha tenido que hacer:
> 
> ...




Lo cachondo del tema que la policia en caso de okupación, una emergencia, situaciones con etnianos, problemas de menas o grupos grandes de violentos ......brillan por su ausencia.

Luego, en un caso de estos por cumplir una funcion policial te arriegas a que luego legalmente se te vuelva en contra en el mejor de los casos y en el peor, acabar muerto.

Si a mi me pagaran un suplemento de, vamos a poner, mil quinientos euros mensuales + permiso para utilizar una porra electrica, igual me comprometía a que si veo un caso de esos, dejar al agresor K.O pero si no de que cojones van....


----------



## Dragón Asesino (10 Feb 2022)

Pero si luego ellas son las primeras que si ven a alguien en peligro pasan del tema y se dan la vuelta esperando que los demás lo resuelvan...

Putas falsas


----------



## Macabrón (10 Feb 2022)

Yo si veo agredir a una mujer lo dejo MUY CLARITO: Que le den, como mucho llamo a la bofia y que hagan su trabajo. Me arriesgo a que encima de que me revienten a mí, la agredida (en estado de shock) me acuse de ser yo el agresor, y me acuse de agresión sexual (si no ella la poli feminazi para cubrir el cupo) y me destrozan la vida. Tomad feminismo.


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gothaus (10 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Señoría tengo cuatro preguntas para estas señoras:
> 
> 1- ellas se hubieran metido en medio ante una persona con un arma y que está usándola contra otra persona?
> 
> ...



A ellas no les pidas nada, que con el "EH, EH, EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH!!" ya tienen suficiente.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (10 Feb 2022)

Pero no somos malos y violadores, clarooo cuando hay que poner el pecho para recibir mojadas ahi ya no somos tan malos no.... claro que ellas no van hacer nada salvo mirar


----------



## Furymundo (10 Feb 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Desconozco la ley palabra por palabra, pero es que es de cajón joder. ¿Como va a obligarme la ley a enfrentarme a alguien armado? estoy obligado por la ley a jugarme MI vida por un desconocido?
> 
> amos no me jodas. En twitter hay demasiado lelo



pero armas no te van a permitir tener no 
no sea que los perros farloperos se vuelvan nerviositos


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Señoría tengo cuatro preguntas para estas señoras:
> 
> 1- ellas se hubieran metido en medio ante una persona con un arma y que está usándola contra otra persona?
> 
> ...



Desde lo de las plumas blancas que les den por culo a todas.

No son hijas de puta ni nÁ:
_Después de la *guerra*, los pacifistas encontraron una interpretación alternativa de la *pluma blanca* como símbolo de paz._


----------



## Gothaus (10 Feb 2022)

Yo estaba viendo el vídeo, esperando ver cómo la chari de 55 kilos le arrebataba de un certero golpe el cuchillo al asaltante, seguido de una patada circular a la cabeza y un suplex al suelo para rematar, como nos han enseñado las películas y las series, pero el vídeo terminaba y no se acababa de levantar, y se quedaba ahí, recibiendo puñaladas como una tonta. ¡Pero chica! ¿No ves que así te vas a morir? Métele dos hostias, que todo lo hacéis mejor que los hombres, y asunto resuelto.


----------



## danityler (10 Feb 2022)

La actuación correcta es quedarse por los alrededores chillando "eeeeeeee" "eeeeeeeee", subir inmediatamente a casa para abrir twitter y arreglar el mundo con argot inclusive.


----------



## Remero consentido (10 Feb 2022)

Dragón Asesino dijo:


> Pero si luego ellas son las primeras que si ven a alguien en peligro pasan del tema y se dan la vuelta esperando que los demás lo resuelvan...
> 
> Putas falsas




Ayer en el coche... una pajara de estas delante... se nota que esta mirando el movil porque el semaforo se pone verde y los automoviles que la preceden ya estan a 40 metro. Le pito para que salga y no se mueve... le insisto con el pito y me hace con la mano que no tenga tanta prisa... le pito mas y la tia frena el coche... logro adelantarla y me saca el dedo corazon.... No me bajé del coche... pero con ganas me quedé... Tienen odio en las venas, empoderadas creen que pueden hacer lo que les de la gana, ayer se buscó una buena... admito que no estuve a la altura


----------



## wopa (10 Feb 2022)

El capitán Sweden al rescate


----------



## djvan (10 Feb 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> A ellas no les pidas nada, que con el "EH, EH, EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH!!" ya tienen suficiente.



Pues a cantarlas el estribillo


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pero armas no te van a permitir tener no
> no sea que los perros farloperos se vuelvan nerviositos



La situación anterior se arreglaba pronto sacando una pipa.

Lo dicho:


----------



## Furymundo (10 Feb 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> La lacra de este país, no son los hombres, *sino los inmigrantes, y no todos*, sino los que vienen a hacer el salvaje
> *Si de verdad les importara el problema de la violencia, analizarían,* quienes son los agresores, etnia, cultura, religión, rango de edades., etc
> Pero lo que les conviene, es decir que los hombres son machistas



no estamos para analizar nada.
estamos para expulsar a todos los invasores. 
desde el que te apuñala por la calle hasta el que te hace competencia para tener trabajo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (10 Feb 2022)

Que esperen sentadas    Omisión de socorro dice una


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (10 Feb 2022)

que aprendan a cocinar y a usar pañuelo
en el futuro les será muy útil


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (10 Feb 2022)

Vaya, se ve que todavía no habían puesto un cartel de estos a la entrada del pueblo:







Confío en que lo solucionen pronto.


----------



## chainsaw man (10 Feb 2022)

Vi el video y se me pusieron los pelos de punta, pero vamos, que si lo veo en directo probablemente lo unico que hubiera hecho habria sido arrogarle alguna piedra o algo desde lejos, como ya han dicho antes, de valientes esta lleno el cementerio y por eso no habria llegado ni acercarme a la escena, como mucho desde lejos y con buenas posibilidades de huir...


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (10 Feb 2022)

Maerum dijo:


> Del agresor no dicen ni pío, jajajaja putas de mierda.



*FIN BRUTALÉRRIMO DEL HILO.*


----------



## Furymundo (10 Feb 2022)

Xάος dijo:


> Los comentarios de este vídeo demuestran, una vez más, que la gente vive en los mundos de Yupi. Todos estos indignados de "y la gente ahí sin hacer nada" no han visto una situación de peligro real en su vida. Estás tú que te planteas atacar a un tío que está apuñalando a una tía en la calle a sangre fría, aunque sea por la espalda:
> 
> 1. Sin saber si tiene amigos en algún lado que podrían reventarte.
> 2. Sin saber si les vas a poder reventar por la espalda lo suficiente como para noquearle y no llevarte una puñalada que puede ser MORTAL.
> ...



4. Sin saber que te lo puedes cargar ( y luego explicaselo a un juez )


----------



## Korgan (10 Feb 2022)

Pero si en menos de 1 minuto ya se lo han quitado de encima!!!

A un hombre lo pueden matar a patadas en la calle y nadie mueve un dedo....osea porqué la ayuda tardó 1 minuto en llegar ya están llorando?


----------



## estupeharto (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, *no nos fallan*, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas . .
> ....



No sé por qué, entendí no nos follan. Tuve que releer. Y aún me quedo con la duda si fue una errata ....
(tocaría punto y seguido en lugar de coma después de "puestos de trabajo", porque cambia el significado de lo que se enumera, pero we)


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Sabíamos que este día iba a llegar. Pero desde hace muchos años. Y lo que queda.



Esto es solo el principio.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Que alguna chica le hubiera enseñado las tetas al amego ese, no? Es un hombres, y las tetas nos asustan, lo dice Irene Montero!!


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ehhhhhhh, ehhhhhhhhh, ehhhhhhhhh y pa casa................asi hacen estas.



Almenos podría haberle enseñado las tetas, que según Irene Montero eso asusta a los hombres.


----------



## Sputnik (10 Feb 2022)

La reaccion de las titis es la normal, su utero lo reclama.

Te chuleo, me victimizo, me cosifico, te acuso, me rio de ti, te desplumo, te menosprecio, juego a este juego, el PODER me respalda, saco ventaja, jijijiji, ....pero tu sigues teniendo tus "obligaciones" geneticas ancestrales como hombre, faltaria mas, una de las cuales es PROTEGERME INCLUSO A RIESGO DE TU VIDA.

Circulen, nada nuevo, los debiles grazando por una cosa y la contraria.


----------



## siroco (10 Feb 2022)

me voy a meter a que me den una puñalada en una sociedad cobarde y rastrera incapaz de crear una policía dedicada exclusivamente a acosar a toda la chusma invasora. Encima de tener que aguantar toda esta basura sin rechistar porque te llaman racista, voy y pongo la cara. LOS COJONES


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Pues en los Mass Mierda lo convirtieron en Drama Nacional, y al chaval que no actuó no pararon de humillarle, insultarle y tratar de avergonzarle por no jugarse la vida, ante un Cani que iba colocado y que podía perfectamente llevar una navaja encima.... hasta que descubrieron que el chaval era inmigrantes y homosexual, y hablabal catalán escolti, que si parlas catalan no puedes ser machista, que eso es cosa de ñordos españols!!


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> La reaccion de las titis es la normal, su utero lo reclama.
> 
> Te chuleo, me victimizo, me cosifico, te acuso, me rio de ti, te desplumo, te menosprecio, juego a este juego, el PODER me respalda, saco ventaja, jijijiji, ....pero tu sigues teniendo tus "obligaciones" geneticas ancestrales como hombre, faltaria mas, una de las cuales es PROTEGERME INCLUSO A RIESGO DE TU VIDA.
> 
> Circulen nada nuevo, los debiles grazando por una cosa y la contraria.



Lo que no es normal es que nosotros lo aceptemos, ya va siendo hora de rebelarnos y liberarnos.


----------



## Sputnik (10 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Lo que no es normal es que nosotros lo aceptemos, ya va siendo hora de rebelarnos y liberarnos.




Yo no lo acepto, con mi mughera la relacion es sana y natural, las mierdas distopicas y degeneradas se las dejo a la juventuh podrida de hoy dia, sobre todo las jembras estas, del exhibicionismo gratuito y el mangoneo sin escrupulos. Me empiezan a provocar vomitos intelectuales, que seres mas zafios.

Que PAzuzu se los folle a todos/as/es, que lo hara...


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Lonchafinistachamberi dijo:


> Jajajaja
> 
> Ni de coña me meto yo en un fregado de ese estilo.
> 
> ...



Y mira que ha costado, eh, para eso nos metieron en los carcelégios, para volvernos gilipollas perdidos, pero afortunadamente parece que por fin vamos espabilando un poco.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 938180



Campeona de gimnasia deportiva VS soldado random.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> A muchos se os olvida. Pero hace muchos años (10-15), hubo un caso muy mediático en donde una mujer estaba siendo agredida, un hombre fue a ayudarla y el agresor terminó matando al “valiente defensor”.
> 
> el caso fue MEDIÁTICO porque ELLA salió en televisión DEFENDIENDO A SU AGRESOR.



El caso del Profesor Neira y Violeta Santander, hay referencias a ese señor en varios posts de este hilo.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Una gran frase que leí en este foro es que las mujeres solo harán alusión a tu virilidad cuando les interese a ellas


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Randiano predicted this





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/quieren-volvernos-locos-con-doble-vinculo-exigen-seamos-batman-violacion-hay-mas-de-un-agresor-o.670845/





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/vizcaya-batman-jenarico-en-el-hospital-con-navajazo-en-el-cuello-mas-voluntarios-para-hacer-grati.767057/



@AYN RANDiano2


----------



## Pajarotto (10 Feb 2022)

Contra el que le está asestando navajazos no se alzan las hijasdepvta jajajaja.

Lo peor que os pueda pasar es sin duda lo que os merecéis.


----------



## Pimp (10 Feb 2022)

Quieren feminizar al hombre hasta limites insospechados con su agenda de masculinidad toxica, quieren solidaridad para todos y son todos bien recibidos que escapan de la guerra no me seas racista.

Pero cuando un gitano de estos sale con un puñal de repente quieren que seas un conor mcgregor que te cargues a el agresor de una golpiza, menudas putas desequilibradas que se jodan.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Feb 2022)

¡¡Con lo fácil que es rescatar princesas!!


----------



## sirpask (10 Feb 2022)

Si te paras a ayudar las posibilidades de ser herido o de tener problemas judiciales son muy muy elevadas.

Con llamar a la policía es suficiente.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¡¡Con lo fácil que es rescatar princesas!!



Claro, con coreografías pactadas yo también soy muy valiente, y si me pones una capa y un croma verde detrás, te hago de prota de una peli de Marvel.


----------



## Sir_Wallace (10 Feb 2022)

Los franceses tras la II GM rapaban el pelo a las mujeres que habian sido concubinas de los soldados del ejercito invasor.

.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¡¡Con lo fácil que es rescatar princesas!!



Que peli es ?? plis.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Claro, con coreografías pactadas yo también soy muy valiente, y si me pones una capa y un croma verde detrás, te hago de prota de una peli de Marvel.



Los covidianos no pilláis el sarcasmo ni por equivocación, eh...


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Que peli es ?? plis.



NADIE


----------



## Yakuza (10 Feb 2022)

El culpable es el que no se arriesga a ser asesinado, mientras el machetero es un ser de luz al que las circunstancias obligan.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Los covidianos no pilláis el sarcasmo ni por equivocación, eh...



Claro que he pillado el sarcasmo, simplemente lo ampliaba.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> NADIE



NOBODY?


----------



## HurreKin (10 Feb 2022)

Málaga: Dos años de cárcel por defender a una mujer de un atraco


Un hombre a sido condenado a dos años de cárcel por defender a una mujer de un atraco en Málaga




www.google.com


----------



## laresial (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos fallan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas . Si por ellos nos apuñalan o le hacemos un rasguño al agresor, se nos cae el pelo (o nos pasa como aquel Neira que ayudó a una mujer “maltratada” cuyo marido le reventó la cabeza, y luego encima la mujer testificó contra Neira).
> 
> No obstante, no hay que olvidar quién es el culpable de esta situación: el remero



Si hay un agresor, sea hombre o mujer, apuñalando a un agredido, idem, es de suicida y mal ciudadano meterse en medio para defender al agredido sin saber las circunstancias ni la situación.
(imaginemos que el agredido hubiera violentado con peligro de muerte al agresor y este estuviera defendiéndose)
Lo suyo es retirarse vigilando al agresor por si le da por repartir amor, y llamar a la policia.

Y prepararse para correr, si al señor con cuchillo le molesta también que llames.

Los rambos de ciudad, o los Ernesto Neyra, se equivocan tomándose la justicia por su mano, además de que les puede caer la del pulpo y encima equivocarse.


----------



## Iron John (10 Feb 2022)

Primero te vienen con que si la "masculinidad tóxica" y luego con que "te faltan huevos"...anda y que jodan a todas estas putas, por mí como si las destazan ahí mismo


----------



## Xsiano (10 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Campeona de gimnasia deportiva VS soldado random.



Pues los tíos para empezar están dopados, un cuerpo de mujer entrenado es totalmente funcional. No se exactamente qué quieren demostrar con este video.


----------



## jvega (10 Feb 2022)

el caso es que las mujeres no critican al malote empotrador si no que critican al beta que pasa de todo


----------



## Pajarotto (10 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¡¡Con lo fácil que es rescatar princesas!!



Hijodepvta.

Me miré la peli por esta escena, que es lo mejor de la película, y menuda CASTAÑA infantiloide de film.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (10 Feb 2022)

España es un manicomio, nada tiene sentido,...


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Feb 2022)

A mi me abrio los ojos una situación.


Estaba haciendo cola en el baño de un pafeto de mala muerte. Y claro viene una chica y me dice que tiene mucha urgencia de ir al baño y si la dejo pasar. A lo cual inocente de mi le deje pasar cosa que no sento muy bien al que tenia de tras de la cola y empezo a discutir conmigo, ya sabes los dos bebidos y gritando y la cosa se calento. Y los dos empezamos a gritar como locos.

Pues la chica que había dejado pasar no le falto tiempo para abrir la puerta y salir del sitio cual speedy Gonzalez. Ni pararse a ver la situación, ni ayuda , ni ostias. A partir de hay supe que no me muevo por una de esas zorras ni de bromas.


Otra vez cuando me dieron una ostia saliendo de noche y me hicieron que la nariz sangrara como una mujer con la regla. Las mujeres de la calle escapaban de mi como si tuviera la peste. Los unicos que se preocuparon por mi fue un grupo de hombres que me ayudaron.

A la hora de la verdad solo cuenta con un hombre nunca con una mujer.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (10 Feb 2022)

DEJAD DE LEER TUITER COÑO


----------



## rayban00 (10 Feb 2022)

El problema es que presuponen el género de los seres huyentes como varones atendiendo a su expresión de género.


----------



## Thundercat (10 Feb 2022)

Yo sólo me meto si llevo un revólver encima, pero aún así te empapelan


----------



## elmegaduque (10 Feb 2022)

En el vídeo se ve una mujer con pene agrediendo a un hombre con vulva.

Algo habrá hecho.

¡Machista!.


----------



## jorobachov (10 Feb 2022)

Me nutrec... Donde está ese empowering ????


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## REDDY (10 Feb 2022)

Y si me acerco a zurrarle al tío luego me denunciarán por racismo.

No decían ellas eso de "vienen los más mejores"?


----------



## Pajarotto (10 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Es su trabajo. Le pagan literalmente para éso.


----------



## apocalippsis (10 Feb 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> Málaga: Dos años de cárcel por defender a una mujer de un atraco
> 
> 
> Un hombre a sido condenado a dos años de cárcel por defender a una mujer de un atraco en Málaga
> ...



Y aqui teneis las conclusiones del togadito de turno,

En la sentencia del Juzgado de lo Penal número 9 de Málaga, a la que ha tenido acceso Europa Press, se considera probado que el acusado y sus acompañantes acudieron en auxilio de una mujer que estaba siendo golpeada por dos personas para sustraerle el bolso que portaba y que posteriormente para recuperar el bolso salió corriendo tras uno de los atracadores, con el que se produjo un forcejeo entre ambos.

"En el curso del cual el acusado, siendo consciente de las graves consecuencias que podría causar con su acción aunque sin pretender ni consentir la efectiva producción de las mismas, propinó a aquél dos puñetazos, uno de ellos en la cabeza y otro, bien en el mismo lugar, bien en el cuello o en el hombro, que determinó que cayera al suelo, sufriendo un traumatismo craneoencefálico con hemorragia cerebral que le provocó la muerte el día 10 de febrero de 2015", añade el auto.

Aunque el juez considera que los hechos no se pueden calificar de dolosos, tampoco son fortuitos porque, a su juicio, si el acusado, en vez de decidir golpear a la víctima para recuperar el bolso hubiera decidido simplemente seguirla e intentar determinar hacia dónde se dirigía en espera de la llegada de la policía, a la que previamente habría de haber dado aviso, la muerte no se hubiera producido.

Asimismo, añade que "no sería descabellado" concluir que la imputación de responsabilidad que se le atribuye en la producción del accidente al acusado deba ser absoluta, pues el acusado no muestra lesión alguna con la que poder concluir que la víctima actuara de una forma violenta de tal forma que determinara los golpes recibidos. También descarta que el consumo de alcohol o drogas hubiera tenido influencia alguna y rechaza la legítima defensa porque "no hubo agresión ilegítima".

Además, no aprecia atenuante por reparación parcial del daño, a pesar de que el acusado depositó 6.000 euros una semana antes de la fecha en la que se convocó el acto de juicio oral, porque lo considera una cantidad "exigua" teniendo en cuenta que las acusaciones solicitaban indemnizar a los herederos con 180.000 euros.

En cuanto a la penalidad, el auto también añade la conducta posterior del acusado que materializó abandonando el lugar tras producirse esa agresión y "despreocupándose" del estado del agredido sin dar cuenta a la autoridad policial o sanitaria" y que en un primer momento manifestó ante los agentes que se hicieron cargo de la investigación desconocimiento de los hechos.





__





La Fiscalía de Málaga, a favor de suspender la pena de dos años de prisión impuesta al joven Borja


La Fiscalía de Málaga ha informado a favor de la suspensión de la pena de dos años de prisión impuesta a Borja W. V. por homicidio por imprudencia grave por el Juzgado de lo Penal




www.elmundo.es





Leerlo bien White Knights.


----------



## Eremita (10 Feb 2022)

Se llama al 112 y que se encarguen los profesionales. Y así te evitas lesiones o pagar indemnizaciones porque un niño rata entogado decide que golpeaste muy fuerte. Que les den por culo a todos.


----------



## Beto (10 Feb 2022)

A ver, la situación ideal sería acercarse y volarle la cabeza al del cuchillo. Sin odio. Como sacar la basura. Pero no me dejan llevar armas ni usarlas


----------



## Eremita (10 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es su trabajo. Le pagan literalmente para éso.



Claro, y al pescador para que lo sepulte el mar, al minero la tierra, al albañil para que planee desde lo alto del andamio...
Una cosa son los riesgos inherentes y otra que te paguen para morir.


----------



## CANCERVERO (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos fallan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas . Si por ellos nos apuñalan o le hacemos un rasguño al agresor, se nos cae el pelo (o nos pasa como aquel Neira que ayudó a una mujer “maltratada” cuyo marido le reventó la cabeza, y luego encima la mujer testificó contra Neira).
> 
> No obstante, no hay que olvidar quién es el culpable de esta situación: el remero



¿Qué hay de las zorras que grababan desde los balcones, no podrian haber bajado ellas y matar al hijoputa?... ¿Que me hagan un Neira y esas putas se descojonen?... Lo siento, sois mas iguales que hace 30 Años, que cada palo aguante su vela.


----------



## petro6 (10 Feb 2022)

Hoy en día, salvo que sea un conocido, no te puedes jugar el cuello por nadie. Con los tercermundistas las reglas del juego han cambiado.


----------



## kast0ret (10 Feb 2022)

Una empoderada no necesita a un hombre para nada...


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Feb 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Y si me acerco a zurrarle al tío luego me denunciarán por racismo.
> 
> No decían ellas eso de "vienen los más mejores"?




y además ella irá al juicio a testificar en tu contra


----------



## Mr. VULT (10 Feb 2022)

Que se tranquilicen las asustadas brujitas. Aqui ha pasado que el asaltante desconocia que la violencia machista esta prohibida en España. 

Con Más Marruecos poniendo el cartel de _Espacio libre de violencias machi_stas en todas las lenguas subhumanas, conseguiremos que los subhumanos no roben, violen o asesinen.


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es su trabajo. Le pagan literalmente para éso.



A él sí, pero la reacción de ella es brvtal e inesperada en una mujercita.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Nos quieren feminizados, deconstruidos y emasculados pero machitos, machotes, machirulos y gallitos para socorrerlas o salvarlas de sus malotes los que las hacen reír y vibrar.



Si, así, literalmente.....



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/quieren-volvernos-locos-con-doble-vinculo-exigen-seamos-batman-violacion-hay-mas-de-un-agresor-o.670845/





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/vizcaya-batman-jenarico-en-el-hospital-con-navajazo-en-el-cuello-mas-voluntarios-para-hacer-grati.767057/page-3#post-16613971


----------



## Frank Grimes Junior (10 Feb 2022)

Me encanta como las empoderadas critican y piden la cabeza del chico que pasaba de todo pero no del moromierda que estaba apuñalando

A la próxima que se encarguen ellas y que les den las gracias a su adorado progresismo R78 por todo


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Asi quedo Jesus Neira. Murio dos años despues de "salvar" a una mujer de una agresion.
> Ver archivo adjunto 938056
> 
> 
> ...



A una mujer no, a una furcia asquerosa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Feb 2022)

Feminazis, nos criminalizan, nos arruinan, nos encarcelan, nos dejan sin trabajo, privilegios por ser mujer, son las primeras que apoyan la entrada de esta gentuza...QUE OS DEN.


----------



## Drogoprofe (10 Feb 2022)

Votaron inmigrantes


----------



## The Master (10 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> El único deber que hay allí es llamar a la policía, seas hombre o mujer.
> 
> De hecho, el del vídeo estaba haciendo algo muy importante, que es recoger pruebas.
> 
> ...




bien que lo comentas esto de grabar algo. a mi paso una similar hace como dos años, un grupo de negros siguiendo a una y la metieron en el gimnasio de una escuela medio a gritos aunque la tía se dejaba, como no.

pues lo que yo andaba pensando es precisamente si grabar algo o no, porque como va el acceso de la policía a la tecnología, si la tipa le da por denunciar (seguramente no, porque es su sueño hecho realidad) igual hasta la policía te saca un listado de móviles en la zona en ese tiempo,y con datos geométricos pueden ver fácilmente si alguien estaba parado cerca del sitio fuera de su casa. lo cual les llevaría a igual pasarse por tu casa a preguntar y demas. básicamente lo que quieres es estar completamente no involucrado, porque para que luego tengas que testificar algo te puedes ganar una persecución el resto de tu vida de una banda.


----------



## Parco Molo (10 Feb 2022)

max power dijo:


> La omision de socorro aplica solo si no estas poniendo en riesgo tu vida. A nadie se puede obligar a ello.



Usted se refiere a la justicia de los libros de derecho, no a la justicia impuesta por las redes sociales y los platós de televisión, que es la que realmente importa en España.

O acaso Juana Rivas pisó la cárcel?


----------



## asakopako (10 Feb 2022)

Pero se ha muerto ya la furcia o no? Minuto y resultado, coño.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (10 Feb 2022)

Beto dijo:


> A ver, la situación ideal sería acercarse y volarle la cabeza al del cuchillo. Sin odio. Como sacar la basura. *Pero no me dejan llevar armas ni usarlas*



Y bien que hacen...


----------



## Chocochomocho (10 Feb 2022)

Bastante decepcionante ese muchacho, con lo fácil y efectivo que es gritar eeeeeh.


----------



## MarloStanfield (10 Feb 2022)

Hay que ser muy machista heteropatriarcal para decir "faltan huevos"


----------



## Iron John (10 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pero se ha muerto ya la furcia o no? Minuto y resultado, coño.



Que va, si al día siguiente ya la habían dado de alta


----------



## tururut12 (10 Feb 2022)

Ese chico puede responder a la feministas que no es un acto de cobardía sino de amor a la vida. Ha aplicado filosofía k7ng-fu




A partir del Min. 5,20.


----------



## asakopako (10 Feb 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Que va, si al día siguiente ya la habían dado de alta



Ah, ok. Que se han apuñalado entre ellas. Porque si yo le meto a alguien con un cuchillo esa persona no sobrevive 100% garantizado.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (10 Feb 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> La lacra de este país, no son los hombres, sino los inmigrantes, y no todos, sino los que vienen a hacer el salvaje
> Si de verdad les importara el problema de la violencia, analizarían, quienes son los agresores, etnia, cultura, religión, rango de edades., etc
> Pero lo que les conviene, es decir que los hombres son machistas



No se dice porque no interesa, se caería el chiringuito que tienen montado. Ciertamente el tema es jodido. Se ve que el moro no tiene ni media ostia, pero han metido tanta mierda con los medios, las leyes de defensa inexistente, si le haces algo al moro te arruinan la vida y tienes que vender tu casa para pagar a esta escoria las indemnizaciones que ponen los "señores" jueces. Que esperaban? Se recoge lo que se siembra. Por eso, si la historia no va con ellos la mayoría de la gente se quita de enmedio. Para que complicarse la vida innecesariamente, si nadie te lo va agradecer y te pueden machacar judicialmente y arrinarte tu y tu familia. En esa mierda se ha convertido España.


----------



## Progretón (10 Feb 2022)

¿No estaban "empoderadas"? Pues que se defiendan solitas.


----------



## Furymundo (10 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¡¡Con lo fácil que es rescatar princesas!!



la pandilla es multiracial jajaja


----------



## Murnau (10 Feb 2022)

Este vídeo tiene de todo, multiculturalidad, empoderamiento, un ciclado que se cree que el wistrol es como en las películas y se rompe la mano o se lleva puñalada, tweets de mierda a mansalva, que demuestran que este país tiene demasiada escoria para ser recuperable. Eso si, las respuestas han sido buenas, casi todos foreros sin duda. Han faltado quizás unos buenos ehhhhhh ehhhhhhhhhh para llevarse el premio progres award's.

Las pedorras del twitter jamás saldrán de su fantasía esquizoide paranoide, vivir en el país de la piruleta, en la calle gominola es lo suyo.


----------



## Araco (10 Feb 2022)

Pero si se ha levantado como si nada la chiquita y yo pensando que la habían cosido a puñaladas, y ya no digamos que el primero que se le ve intención de ayudarla casi recibe un proyectil en la cabeza y decide retirarse. La escena no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, todo borrachos y maleantes.


----------



## Switch_46 (10 Feb 2022)

Estas gilipollas se piensan que yo voy a arriesgar mi vida por una tía que no es nada mío, después del discurso de odio diario que hay hacia el hombre. Que se vayan a la puta mierda las subnormales profundas estas. Para esto si que quieren que las defiendas y que saques la cara por ella no? y luego al día siguiente que si el hombre machista, misógino, bla bla bla no? si quieren igualdad, pues que hablen menos y que hubiese bajado alguna charo a darle de alma al moromierda. Pero como es violento ahí si que nadie se atreve no? tiene que ser el hombre el que saque la cara por ellas no? anda y que les reviente el coño.

Por la única persona que doy la cara hasta la muerte es por mi hija, del resto, como si les parte un rayo a las subnormales de los cojones.


----------



## PEPEYE (10 Feb 2022)

Qué hacer - Delegación del Gobierno contra la Violencia de Género


----------



## DarkNight (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos follan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas . Si por ello nos apuñalan o le hacemos un rasguño al agresor, se nos cae el pelo (o nos pasa como aquel Neira que ayudó a una mujer “maltratada” cuyo marido le reventó la cabeza, y luego encima la mujer testificó contra Neira).
> 
> No obstante, no hay que olvidar quién es el culpable de esta situación: el remero



Las ayudara contra los moros y Atahualpas su puta madre. Que se jodan. Solo hemos recibido de ellas sus desprecios y leyes en contra


----------



## rsaca (10 Feb 2022)

Es curioso, pero así es cómo va la cosa en China, y no con las mujeres sino con todo el mundo. A alguien le da un infarto en la calle y los viandantes ni se imutan. Ese es el mundo que quieren para nosotros los que dirigen la fiesta.


----------



## HerodesPL (10 Feb 2022)

Ascazo de pueblo decadente es Torrijos.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Feb 2022)

La cuestión es que ayudar a defender a alguien de una agresión se ha convertido en un problema para el defensor.

Solo hay dos opciones:

- Vas con todo y le haces daño o muerte al agresor. Pues te juegas cárcel o una indemnización que te joda de por vida. Y si te llevas un navajazo, pues te lo llevas

- Vas "de buenas" y te llevas un navajazo y a ver si quedas vivo y sin secuelas.

Es un "lose"-"lose" de manual. Te lo juegas todo a una carta para defender a un 3º.

Es de locos, lo sabemos todos, pero no se como se puede cambiar la situación. Bueno si lo se, que las mismas personas que ahora dicen eso de que nadie la ha defendido, en los casos que ha habido defensa y la persona ha salido marlparada, pues todas salgan a la calle a defender a esa persona.

Pero eso no ha pasado nunca. Y mientras eso no pase solo ayudare a alguien de mi familia o amistades, al resto no me la juego.


----------



## amputado (10 Feb 2022)

yo solo arriesgo mi vida por mi familia.


----------



## Murnau (10 Feb 2022)

Al ignore fantasmón barato.


----------



## siemprelomismo (10 Feb 2022)

INTEGRACIÓN PODEMITA Made in Irena Montera.

Lo peor de todo es, que las mujeres que SÍ apoyaron el feminismo podemita creyendo que obtendrían más derecho en la constitución es porque son lelas, pero lo siguiente.

La constitución ya hay igualdad para cualquiera. Y lo del sueldo es mentira, todos cobran lo mismo lo que pasa es que se les olvidó decir que la antigüedad marca la diferencia.

Y se me olvidaba decir que él que le dio de ostias al agresor también pasará a ser agresor cuando el juez lo vea e intente reconocerlo. Aunque haya mucha feminista tocapelotas diciendo que hay que meterse en la pelea dando tú vida para que una PUTA PODEMITA diga que el verdadero enemigo es el HOMBRE BLANCO y defendiendo la inmigración ilegal incivilizada como aparece en este vídeo es para pasarle la soga por el cuello.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Feb 2022)

Atrévete a meterte en una pelea normal y verás y ya no digamos con cuchillo por medio y si el tipo que utiliza el cuchillo lo utiliza bien o está acostumbrado a ello date por jodido que aquí detrás de una pantalla todos somos valientes y esas tipas del Twitter que se quejan de que no haya nadie que intervenga serían las primeras en largarse sin ayudar así que se dejen de demagogia barata porque se sabe la raíz del problema pero hacen la vista gorda y oídos sordos.
En peleas o broncas ajenas cuidadito con meterse porque no sería la primera vez que uno se mete y sale cagado o puedes ir al cementerio si te rajan bien rajado luego nadie se va a acordar de tí estando bajo tierra o en un hospital malherido y esas del Twitter ni te lo van a agradecer o simplemente se olvidarán de tí como agua sucia.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Murnau (10 Feb 2022)

Vaya, el troll más antiguo de burbuja, el troll primigenio.


----------



## Cuqui (10 Feb 2022)

Alguien tiene el video en el que varios hombres tratan de salvar a un ciervo mientras varias emponderadas gritan y dan ordenes tras la debida distancia de seguridad? Es absolutamente ejemplificador y es lo que deberia contener cada respuesta a esas mamarrachas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Feb 2022)

Y hasta hacen bailecitos para señalarnos a todos.

Ni un dedo por ninguna.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Feb 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> La cuestión es que ayudar a defender a alguien de una agresión se ha convertido en un problema para el defensor.
> 
> Solo hay dos opciones:
> 
> ...



Sasto. Esas que gritan tanto en las redes son las primeras que gritan machete al machote, queremos acoger y pena de muerte no. Que les den. Si España está así es por culpa de ellas.


----------



## Fermoselle (10 Feb 2022)

Las putas recolectando lo cosechado.................


----------



## [_+-+_] (10 Feb 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> La cuestión es que ayudar a defender a alguien de una agresión se ha convertido en un problema para el defensor.
> 
> Solo hay dos opciones:
> 
> ...





Tal cual.


Estoy seguro de que si eso pasa hace 30 años el primero que pasa pilla carrerilla y le patea la cabeza contra el coche que lo deja en el sitio.
Pero hoy si haces eso te va a tocar darle paguita.

Y para usar "fuerza proporcionada" contra un tio con un cuchillo, pues hay que estar un poco loco.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> NOBODY?



Yep


----------



## Murnau (10 Feb 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Año 1995 en Cadiz, cuando aun se hacia la mili. Guardia nocturna, uno pegandole a una chica en medio de la calle en la acera de enfrente. Se avisa al cuerpo de guardia, y despues estos avisan a la policia nacional.
> 
> A los 5 minutos aparece un zeta con dos policias, y despues de discutir con ellos, se nos acerca la ”tia” y nos dice* “Mi novio me pega cada vez que le sale de los cohones”.*
> 
> ...



Año 2008 en Las Palmas, mi compañero de seguridad se va a meter en donde había una pegando gritos mientras otro la agarra del cuello. Cuando está con el sujeto, la tipa por la espalda, le estalla un vaso en la cabeza a este compañero, con el consiguiente reguero de sangre y puntos que necesitó después. De estas he visto unas cuantas ya, en esa no estaba personalmente, me la contaron, pero te confieso que con la primera ya aprendí, estoy entre los que aprenden pronto, otros necesitan más lecciones, y otros no aprenden nunca. Me parece que casi todos hemos visto varias o una de estas al menos.


----------



## Murnau (10 Feb 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> A muchos se os olvida. Pero hace muchos años (10-15), hubo un caso muy mediático en donde una mujer estaba siendo agredida, un hombre fue a ayudarla y el agresor terminó matando al “valiente defensor”.
> 
> el caso fue MEDIÁTICO porque ELLA salió en televisión DEFENDIENDO A SU AGRESOR.



¿Ha pasado tanto desde eso? La hostia, entonces yo era casi un chaval. Lo malo que casos de esos hay para aburrir, solo que ese salió en la tele.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Feb 2022)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> Que se impliquen los caballeros que para eso cobran +1800 mínimo.



¿Tú te jugarías la vida por 1800? No soy fan de los caballero caballero precisamente pero por 1800 hago mis rondas, me persono donde me digan y relleno los papeles que haga falta, pero jugarme la vida ni de coña. Cuando te toca trabajar con gente te das cuenta de la basura que hay en el mundo.


----------



## Murnau (10 Feb 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Pero si se ha levantado como si nada la chiquita y yo pensando que la habían cosido a puñaladas, y ya no digamos que el primero que se le ve intención de ayudarla casi recibe un proyectil en la cabeza y decide retirarse. La escena no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, todo borrachos y maleantes.



Hostia, es verdad, se me ha olvidado eso al final en el comentario, que también tiene mucho de rodaje mierflix, con cuchillo de plástico de untar mantequilla, donde la tia se levanta tan tranquila. Vamos, al principio he tenido hasta un remember de la escena en que Rambo, en la primera parte, acuchilla al jabalí que está cazando en medio del bosque. Las puñaladas son muy similares. No las he contado, pero en lo que dura el vídeo hay mínimo veinte puñaladas, a saber cuantas más no se han grabado, y no se aprecia rastro alguno de sangre. Nada que ver con el del otro día, que tenía el brazo colgando que daba una grima terrible.

¿Estamos por la tanto ante una false flag cutresalchichera? Me surge la duda ahora mismo.


----------



## FeiJiao (10 Feb 2022)

Hay que hacer como la publicidad de Gillete, Si eres un hombre blanco y te diriges a mujer que no conoces sin importar el motivo, eres un acosador. Hay que dejar al moronegrito que se haga cargo de la situacion.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (10 Feb 2022)

Me la sudan Twitter y los enfermos mentales no diagnosticados que pululan por ahí.


----------



## Murnau (10 Feb 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 938080
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 938089
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 938088



Jooder, fíjate en el calvo de la foto, similar a rompetechos el de los tebeos, y el gafapasta de la barba, los caretos de asco que les pondrían las dos del centro. Esa puta foto con círculos rodeando esos cuatro elementos es oro puro para enviar a progres y manginas.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (10 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>





Locas del coño victimizándose y usando un crimen para agitarlo contra todos los hombres en general en lugar de culpar a los agresores en particular (moritos wenos of course)... BAYA NO ME LO EXPERAVA


----------



## Murnau (10 Feb 2022)

Y la llevaste después en el coche hasta el mismo edificio, te la jugaste pero bien.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Feb 2022)

*EXCEPTO SI SON FAMILIARES, JAMÁS MOVERÉ UN DEDO POR UNA MUJER EN APUROS*


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Feb 2022)

A que me suena eso, a si..... """"algun chico puede hacer algo....?"""


----------



## klon (10 Feb 2022)

claro... me voy a meter yo para q me de un machetazo....... no quieren empoderarse.... pues eso.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (10 Feb 2022)

Pueden elegir entre miles de tíos con oficio y beneficio y siempre se van con el macarra de turno, con pan se lo coman.


----------



## JOF (10 Feb 2022)

Corriendo me voy a meter ahí para que un tarado acabe con mi vida y deje de proteger a la "mujer" que realmente me necesita, mi hija.


----------



## Alatristeando (10 Feb 2022)

Una novia que tuve hace ya años estuvo a punto de ser violada por un moro que le pasaba la grifa, se metió otro moro e impidió la agresión y yo le dije que no se debió juntar con gentuza a lo que ella me contestó que el que impidió el acto también era moro. En ese momento yo era muy joven pero me quedó bien claro que cuando ocurren las desgracias es porque de han buscado muy activamente. No merece la pena joderse la vida por un asunto que no va con nosotros.


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Feb 2022)

En Alemania son de ir a lo suyo.
Asi que no me sorprende. Nadie quiere movidas


----------



## Kremlink (10 Feb 2022)

PERO NO DECÍS NI UNA PALABRA DE LOS MOROMIERDAS HIJAS DE LA GRAN PUTISMA


----------



## CANCERVERO (10 Feb 2022)

kast0ret dijo:


> Una empoderada no necesita a un hombre para nada...



Cierto, Con dos pilas AAA y un compresor neumatico y tienen bastante. Se me olvidaba, 200 Gr. de grasa de grafito o petrolato,


----------



## CANCERVERO (10 Feb 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Votaron inmigrantes



Yo no los voté y me los tengo que comer. Por cierto, con el dinero que me roban los hijosdeputadehacienda les regalan pisos, ayuada a la pobreza energetica( invento de la extrema siniestra) y demás facilidades negadas a los Españoles de bien y de naciencia.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Feb 2022)

Si fuera otra época al mena le meto una patada que ve Ala antes de tiempo.

Hoy no.


----------



## Culozilla (10 Feb 2022)

¿Estamos hablando del mismo vídeo? 

Porque ellas dicen que los hombres son unos cobardes por no ayudar a esa tía que está siendo acuchillada. Pero en el que he visto yo, veo al menos a dos hombres correr a salvarla y a uno de ellos reventarle la cara al agresor. 

Aquí van mis preguntas:

1- ¿El agresor es inmigrante?
2- ¿Ella es española?
3- ¿Son pareja?
4- ¿Qué tipo de hombre es el que quieren?¿El feministo emasculado o el macho y aguerrido y por tanto de masculinidad tóxica?
5- ¿Por qué un grupo de mujeres no bajaron a defenderla?

Si la respuesta a 1, 2 y 3 es “SÍ”, en absoluto digo que se lo merezca, pero desde luego ella se ha metido en la boca del lobo.


----------



## Culozilla (10 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa, que ninguna mujer se acercó a ayudarla?



¿Que no las has visto en Twitter con los puños apretados de la furia y la impotencia? Donde no las has visto, seguro, es ayudando a la chica del vídeo.


----------



## BeninExpress (10 Feb 2022)

Una tirita, betadine y pa casa a hacer la cena..


----------



## Pato Sentado (10 Feb 2022)

Pero no habíamos quedado que estaban empoderades y odiaban a los White Knights? A ver si se aclaran


----------



## SPQR (10 Feb 2022)

El de los puñetazos todavía acabará detenido y teniéndole que pagar una indemnización al apuñalador. Ya veréis.

Yo no pienso meterme a separar a nadie, con esta mierda de leyes y sociedad que tenemos.

Llamaré a la policia desde una distancia prudencial y grabaré la escena para obtener pruebas, pero no pienso arriesgar mi vida. Que luego te llevas una puñalada y te vas al otro barrio.

A las niñatas feminazis del tuicter, que les den. No pienso hacer de Güaitnait. Que se hempoderen y tal.

Por cierto, ¿se sabe ya si el apuñalador era budista noruego?


----------



## Furymundo (10 Feb 2022)

danityler dijo:


> La actuación correcta es quedarse por los alrededores chillando "eeeeeeee" "eeeeeeeee", *subir inmediatamente a casa *para abrir twitter y arreglar el mundo con argot inclusive.



y abrir la ventana y dar un ultimo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee final


----------



## Una_de_Gambas (10 Feb 2022)

¿Y cómo se que no son dos mujeres? ¿O dos hombres? Joder es que no se puede saber, que ya prohibieron a la derechona sus autobuses odiahofobos de "Los niños tienen pene y las niñas tienen vulva". Yo ahora no me puedo fiar y meterme en un riña en que resulte que un no-binario le esté pegando a una racializada cis en proceso de LGTBQIización o algo.
Que me voy preso.


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (10 Feb 2022)

le das un puñetazo, te denuncia el asesino a ti y le acabas pagando tu


----------



## tururut12 (10 Feb 2022)

Lo tengo clarísimo. No merece la pena. Y menos si no eres fuerte. Tienes todas las de perder. A principios de los 90, creo que en el verano de 1991, salí a dar una vuelta solo por el paseo marítimo y al pasar en una calle adyacente al mismo, cerca de una disco, vi a una pareja joven discutiendo y el hombre le arreó un guantazo a la mujer. Me quedé asombrado y estuve a punto de llamarle la atención, pero no me atreví porque él era mucho más fuerte y encima no había gente a mí alrededor. Estuve pensando un buen rato sobre mi comportamiento cobarde y con mala conciencia. Una hora más tarde me encontré a la misma pareja besándose apasionadamente y me dije a mí mismo: "suerte que no me metí, me habría llevado unas ostias y encima la mujer se hubiera reído cuando se lo recordara el malote". Me sentí muy aliviado.


----------



## baneaito (10 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Me meto en este hilo y solo leo excusas de cobarde. No me extraña que nos estemos yendo a la mierda como sociedad, cada uno solo mira por sí mismo y marica el último. Así no vamos a ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿De verdad os estáis excusando en las incoherencias de las mujeres? Como si no supiéseis que son como niños, no saben ni lo que quieren, mucho menos lo que les conviene. Nosotros somos hombres y tenemos que ser valientes y nobles, todo lo que ellas no son. Estoy decepcionado con vosotros. Yo la habría ayudado. Y si me mata el moro, será una buena muerte. Mucho mejor que vivir el resto de mi vida sabiendo que soy un mierda y un cobarde.



joder me has ahorrado tener que escribir de más, putos manginazos, 34 paginas de "no me meto ni loco", putas ratas


----------



## Culozilla (10 Feb 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Las mujeres no saben ni lo que quieren: un hombre viril pero muy femenino, que sea inteligente pero que hable con ellas de sus gilipolleces y mariconadas, que sea duro y azotador pero también atento y cariñoso... en fin, que son infantiles y nada realistas. Ellas quieren hielo caliente y agua seca. Pero vamos, que es su naturaleza.
> 
> El problema es que les hemos dado voz, voto y me temo que incluso el control absoluto sobre nuestra sociedad. Lo suyo sería tratar a la mayoría de ellas como lo que son, menores de edad (mental), pero eso ya no se puede hacer.
> 
> Nos extinguiremos.




Yo te lo traduzco:

Cuando dicen que quieren a un hombre feminista, que hable con ellas, que las haga reír y que se cuide, lo que quieren decir es:

- Que no hace falta que seas un ciclado pero definido de gimnasio. Basta con que estés fuerte.

- Que te sude totalmente la polla sus subnormalidades feministas. Con que no hables del tema y te mantengas al margen, es más que suficiente. Déjalas que vayan al 8M a gritar mierda como “machete al machote” que cuando llegan a casa les encanta ver que tienen a su hombre libre de soja esperándolas para taladrarlas Y no uno de esos mariconas aliades que estaban en la manifa acercándose a ellas para intentar tirarles la caña haciéndoles la pelota y al que ellas desprecian y les repugnan.

- Que hables con ella significa que hables con ella, no que TE hable ella todo el tiempo de sus cosas.

- Que seas sensible y le hagas reír se traduce en: preguntarle cuando la ves triste y darle un abrazo y cada día soltarle una o dos bromas para que se ría.

- Que no preguntes, que la pilles por banda cuando no se lo espera, la tires a la cama y te la empotres. ¿Cuánto te va a decir que no? Y si te lo dijera por algún extraño motivo, te paras.

- Que por mucho que diga que es una empoderada y que si los Marichulos y bla, bla, les encanta un hombre con huevos para mandarla callar cuando esté justificado.

- Que mucha masculinidad tóxica y tonterías, pero cuando ven que eres un padre macho y protector, se les mojan los bajos a rabiar.

Hay que entender a las mujeres. Ellas no te van a decir abiertamente qué es lo que quieren en un hombre. Van a soltar chorradas.

Si eres un tío maduro sabes cómo manejarlas; si eres un incel derroido y comedoritos, te creerás todo eso que dicen que quieren en un hombre y te sentirás confundido ante sus brutales contradicciones.

Las mujeres respetan a los primeros y destrozan a los segundos.


----------



## baneaito (10 Feb 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Año 2008 en Las Palmas, mi compañero de seguridad se va a meter en donde había una pegando gritos mientras otro la agarra del cuello. Cuando está con el sujeto, la tipa por la espalda, le estalla un vaso en la cabeza a este compañero, con el consiguiente reguero de sangre y puntos que necesitó después. De estas he visto unas cuantas ya, en esa no estaba personalmente, me la contaron, pero te confieso que con la primera ya aprendí, estoy entre los que aprenden pronto, otros necesitan más lecciones, y otros no aprenden nunca. Me parece que casi todos hemos visto varias o una de estas al menos.



año 2022, tu compañero con un par de huevos y un par de puntos en la cabeza, y tú un puto cobarde contando sus hazañas por internet


----------



## Murnau (10 Feb 2022)

Eso es cierto, pienso lo mismo, pero también me he dado cuenta que el condicionamiento es super poderoso. Cuando voy por la calle ya no miro a ninguna tia, y no me ha supuesto ningún esfuerzo dejar de subirles el ego. Me fijo en la mia y listo, que increíblemente ha resultado ser diferente, no te digo que sea un unicornio, pero si en ciertos aspectos, y lo reafirma cada día.

Y antes no era así ni de coña, pero hay que admitir que nos han sometido a una ingeniería tal, que han modificado nuestro comportamiento.


----------



## Murnau (10 Feb 2022)

baneaito dijo:


> tu compañero con un par de huevos y un par de puntos en la cabeza, tú un puto cobarde contando sus hazañas por internet



En las dos primeras palabras ya estaba claro lo que ibas a decir. Ni te voy a mencionar lo de que no estaba allí, porque ya está en el mensaje. Y tu puta madre troll y tú, troll sarnoso y cobarde, que no me durarías ni un minuto, al puto ignore, no sin antes acordarme de tus putos muertos claro.


----------



## ShellShock (10 Feb 2022)

No son cosas incompatibles: son infantiles mentalmente y están totalmente capacitadas para criar hijos y cuidar el hogar.

Y sí, la culpa de lo que tenemos es tanto de ellas por rechazar su naturaleza y virtudes y ser unas putas como de nosotros los hombres por permitirlo y ser unos mierdas decadentes y débiles.


----------



## ShellShock (10 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Yo te lo traduzco:
> 
> Cuando dicen que quieren a un hombre feminista, que hable con ellas, que las haga reír y que se cuide, lo que quieren decir es:
> 
> ...



Está claro, por eso digo que no hay que hacerles ni puto caso. Y mucho menos obedecer y tragar con sus caprichos. Si no lo haces con unos adolescentes tampoco lo debes hacer con ellas.


----------



## Murnau (10 Feb 2022)

Aprovechando el último mensaje del troll de mierda con la multicuenta enculaito, hago una pregunta en general a los trolls del foro, acudid los que no tenga en el ignore, compensa tener que abrir miles de cuentas cada dos por tres y que se caguen en tus muertos día si y día también? No está el tiempo mejor aprovechado en miserables videojuegos por ejemplo? El calópez ese os paga con algo tangible y real de este universo que merezca la pena? No os afecta psicológicamente? Interesa saber más de la vida y obra de los trolls, es algo poco documentado.

Es para un trabajo del colegio.


----------



## Murnau (10 Feb 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Pero si todo el mundo se ha parado a ayudar excepto una persona (el primer encapuchado), ¿Que hablan estas chaladas?
> 
> Y ahora lo importante, fijaros como la gente ha tenido que hacer el trabajo de la policía, y lo ha tenido que hacer:
> 
> ...



Enésimo ejemplo de para qué sirve la policía, es como pagar a la mafia que viene a decirte que te cobran por tu protección, luego de facto son una mafia. Una mafia bastante cara esta policía que tenemos por cierto, de las mafias más caras a nivel mundial.


----------



## RFray (10 Feb 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Una novia que tuve hace ya años estuvo a punto de ser violada por un moro que le pasaba la grifa, se metió otro moro e impidió la agresión y yo le dije que no se debió juntar con gentuza a lo que ella me contestó que el que impidió el acto también era moro. En ese momento yo era muy joven pero me quedó bien claro que cuando ocurren las desgracias es porque de han buscado muy activamente. No merece la pena joderse la vida por un asunto que no va con nosotros.



Tu gentil doncella se relacionaba con amistades muy selectas.


----------



## Murnau (10 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Ayer en el coche... una pajara de estas delante... se nota que esta mirando el movil porque el semaforo se pone verde y los automoviles que la preceden ya estan a 40 metro. Le pito para que salga y no se mueve... le insisto con el pito y me hace con la mano que no tenga tanta prisa... le pito mas y la tia frena el coche... logro adelantarla y me saca el dedo corazon.... No me bajé del coche... pero con ganas me quedé... Tienen odio en las venas, empoderadas creen que pueden hacer lo que les de la gana, ayer se buscó una buena... admito que no estuve a la altura



De esas hay muchísimas de diez años para acá, son la norma diría. Lo de la carretera es otro mundo, ahí si que hacen todo lo que quiren, porque el automóvil suple sus carencias físicas. Es un peligro esto ojo, pendiente estoy de abrir hilo con conclusiones la mar de interesantes.


----------



## XRL (11 Feb 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Pero si he visto un montón de pelis donde chiquillas se dan de hostias a varios tios el doble de grande que ellas y salen sin un rasguño...no sé como siguen pasando estas cosas. Que se apunten a un curso de defensa personal subvencionado del hay-untamiento.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Veis como no es tan difícil chicas?



y esa peli para niños de 12 años? xd

que verguenza...


----------



## XRL (11 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Me meto en este hilo y solo leo excusas de cobarde. No me extraña que nos estemos yendo a la mierda como sociedad, cada uno solo mira por sí mismo y marica el último. Así no vamos a ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿De verdad os estáis excusando en las incoherencias de las mujeres? Como si no supiéseis que son como niños, no saben ni lo que quieren, mucho menos lo que les conviene. Nosotros somos hombres y tenemos que ser valientes y nobles, todo lo que ellas no son. Estoy decepcionado con vosotros. Yo la habría ayudado. Y si me mata el moro, será una buena muerte. Mucho mejor que vivir el resto de mi vida sabiendo que soy un mierda y un cobarde.



al ignore por retrasado


----------



## silenus (11 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Yo te lo traduzco:
> 
> Cuando dicen que quieren a un hombre feminista, que hable con ellas, que las haga reír y que se cuide, lo que quieren decir es:
> 
> ...












Vicente, sin tapujos en 'First Dates': "Soy un empotrador nato, lo reconozco"


El comensal llegó a hacerle muy serio la siguiente pregunta a su cita: ¿Te gusta que te empotren o solo hacer el amor?"




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Murnau (11 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> A mi me abrio los ojos una situación.
> 
> 
> Estaba haciendo cola en el baño de un pafeto de mala muerte. Y claro viene una chica y me dice que tiene mucha urgencia de ir al baño y si la dejo pasar. A lo cual inocente de mi le deje pasar cosa que no sento muy bien al que tenia de tras de la cola y empezo a discutir conmigo, ya sabes los dos bebidos y gritando y la cosa se calento. Y los dos empezamos a gritar como locos.
> ...



Eso es un clásico. Esto lo tengo que relatar en un hilo que tengo pendiente.


----------



## XRL (11 Feb 2022)

estas que me meto en una pelea entre barriobajeros yonquies

no ya desconocidos si no que son barriobajeros yonquies xD

a la misma altura que la moronegrada,como si se mueren todos


----------



## Murnau (11 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Jo jo jo, que guapo, todo tias, como tiene que ser.


----------



## Patronio (11 Feb 2022)

Conviene recordar que en España hay un anciano preso por defenderse de un ladrón que entró armado a su casa.

Luego, los ciudadanos no pueden utilizar la violencia ni siquiera para defenderse a sí mismos, menos aún para defender a una tercera persona.

La policía en cambio si puede ejercer la violencia, de hecho en España incluso los municipales van equipados y armados como si patrullaran en Siria.

Vamos, que yo no me meto en una trifulca ajena si no es con la cobertura legal de la que disfrutan los policía y con sus mismos medios, que yo no puedo tener.


----------



## Murnau (11 Feb 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> No son cosas incompatibles: son infantiles mentalmente y están totalmente capacitadas para criar hijos y cuidar el hogar.
> 
> Y sí, la culpa de lo que tenemos es tanto de ellas por rechazar su naturaleza y virtudes y ser unas putas como de nosotros los hombres por permitirlo y ser unos mierdas decadentes y débiles.



He hablado varias veces de un vegano animalista feminista, en contra de la defensa propia, antinatalista si el recién nacido es blanco claro, a favor de los okupas, pro gitanos y moros y demás mierdas que tenía por amistad. El hijoputa una vez mencionó la obra de ficción Lisistrata, y dijo que eso demostraba que las mujeres siempre tienen las de ganar bla bla. También he relatado que se enorgullecía de ser calzonazos en medio de una conversación sin venir a cuento. Manginoides como ese han hecho esta sociedad decadente.


----------



## DarkNight (11 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Atrévete a meterte en una pelea normal y verás y ya no digamos con cuchillo por medio y si el tipo que utiliza el cuchillo lo utiliza bien o está acostumbrado a ello date por jodido que aquí detrás de una pantalla todos somos valientes y esas tipas del Twitter que se quejan de que no haya nadie que intervenga serían las primeras en largarse sin ayudar así que se dejen de demagogia barata porque se sabe la raíz del problema pero hacen la vista gorda y oídos sordos.
> En peleas o broncas ajenas cuidadito con meterse porque no sería la primera vez que uno se mete y sale cagado o puedes ir al cementerio si te rajan bien rajado luego nadie se va a acordar de tí estando bajo tierra o en un hospital malherido y esas del Twitter ni te lo van a agradecer o simplemente se olvidarán de tí como agua sucia.
> Pozdrawiam.



El 25 de diciembre meti 4 puñetazos en la cara y 1 patada en la rodilla a un indígena Atahualpa de Paraguay que en septiembre me agredio por la espalda y escapó corriendo. La gacela corre mucho, pero al final el leon le atrapa. Los indígena Atahualpas son como animales. Ni deberían estar en España.
Te lo confirmo. Si alguien se hubiera puesto en medio para defenderle de la paliza, yo le hubiera dado también de hostias.
No hay que meterse donde no te llaman. Y menos para defender a gentuza


----------



## Murnau (11 Feb 2022)

Buen karma le caiga, o como decía un amigo, mal día Godzilla lo aplaste, pero tengo mis dudas, es un manginazo de 1.90, alguna vez lo elogiaron por eso, ya sabemos lo que gusta entre la bigotada. Está casado con una petarda que ya tiene los 50 tacos, mayor que él, y sospecho que deja que le ponga los cuernos, ya que la tia sale sola de noche con "amigas" frecuentemente. Y es un orco de Mordor, pero en este país no le faltarán pagafantas.

Aunque pensándolo bien, que sea un cuckolder de esos, es otro ingrediente extra para que sea viogenizado.


----------



## HurreKin (11 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo esa noticia presente en la cabeza cada vez que veo una agresion. Llamar y observar fin.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Feb 2022)

Ponte a dar la vida por alguien así...















Kimi (2022) - IMDb


Kimi: Directed by Steven Soderbergh. With India de Beaufort, Derek DelGaudio, Sarai Koo, Jaime Camil. An agoraphobic Seattle tech worker uncovers evidence of a crime.




www.imdb.com






Que quede muy claro:

*Yo lo doy TODO por mi familia... *
Por los demás no arriesgo ni una pestaña.

*¿Estamos?*


----------



## Agosto (11 Feb 2022)

Eso de faltan huevos es un mensaje machista. A ver si nos moderados un poco.


----------



## Culozilla (11 Feb 2022)

Seamos sinceros, yo sé que me metería en problemas porque si veo algo así, corro a dejar medio muerto al agresor.

Ya sé que igual termino en la cárcel por agresión racista y que, muy probablemente la agredida me denuncie también, pero no podría dormir tranquilo por las noches si no hiciera algo.

Héroe no es el que sigue las normas sino el que hace lo correcto. Y, sí, totalmente de acuerdo con vosotros que es una actitud suicida y gilipollas. Seguramente acabaría entre rejas por jugar al valiente. Pero no lo haría por una guarra que se abre de piernas a moro malote; lo haría por mí.


----------



## Jackblack (11 Feb 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Mejor que un hijo de la gran puta como tú
> 
> Buen día.



Jajaja no t confunfas, no lo digo yo ehh


----------



## burbuje (11 Feb 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> Conviene recordar que en España hay un anciano preso por defenderse de un ladrón que entró armado a su casa.
> 
> Luego, los ciudadanos no pueden utilizar la violencia ni siquiera para defenderse a sí mismos, menos aún para defender a una tercera persona.
> 
> ...



A este comentario el faltan likes.
Y por supuesto recordemos a profesor gallego aquel que acabó muerto por defender una tía que luego siguió de pareja con el tío que le estaba pegando. Pero el rescatador muerto.


----------



## Kenpos (11 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Jajaja no t confunfas, no lo digo yo ehh



Entonces eres un descerebrado que repites lo que otros dicen. Qué puto payaso eres, qué asco me das. Al ignore.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Las mujeres no pierden la ocasion en España de atacar a los hombres



Nos odian tanto, nos tienen tanto desprecio, que les puede.

Por cierto, Odio Institucionalizado, incluso con la "Pizpi" Ayuso....















Cartel de la Comunidad de Madrid -Ayuso- llamando gratuitamente a los niños machistas y maltratadores.


Hoy ya van dos. Primero el tema de los menas, y ahora paseando por Twitter me encuentro esto. Ustedes dirán...




www.burbuja.info





Mientras, como no, defiende a los Menas que van con machete,,,,






La ROJA AYUSO dice que la inmigración no tiene relación con el crimen (y que la vacuna en niños es segura)


Discurso 100% rojo mentiroso demagógico de la desgraciada roja pepera de siempre, la que tanto aman los de VOX...




www.burbuja.info










Ayuso sobre las bandas de macheteros "son españoles de segunda generacion, tan españoles como abascal, tu o yo"


TAN PRO NWO COMO SANCHEZ Debate contra Rocio Monasterio a consta de la sustitucion etnica de europa y las bandas latinas que amedrentan la capital. TOMA AYUSO TOMAA...




www.burbuja.info










Ayuso disfrutando de sus menas


ANTES . Ayuso afea a Vox su posición sobre los 'menas': "¿Si es españolazo, su conducta incívica está bien vista?" ANTES . Ayuso avisa a Vox de que no aceptará que bloquee su Gobierno por aceptar menas AHORA . El ocio nocturno y Ayuso piden medidas a la delegada del Gobierno contra las bandas...




www.burbuja.info










*Tema mítico* : - Ayuso con los MENAS y contra VoX y para sacarles la cara recurre a difamar e injuriar a "los españoles"


Ayuso, a Vox y contra la verdad: Muchas de esas bandas de delincuentes son tan españolas como Abascal ¿ES QUE NO EXISTE EN TODA ESPAÑA UN SOLO POLÍTICO QUE ESTÉ A FAVOR DE LOS ESPAÑOLES Y CONTRA ESTOS SERES ESPANTOSOS QUE NINGÚN PAÍS QUIERE TENER EN SU SUELO? ¿ACASO ESTÁN TODOS AMENAZADOS DE...




www.burbuja.info










Ayuso arremete contra VOX otra vez, e intenta blanquear las bandas latinas







www.burbuja.info










LA DELINCUENCIA NO ESTÁ RELACIONADA CON EL ORIGEN DE LAS PERSONAS - Ayuso, PASEN Y VEAN


Y presume de ello. Y vox le ha dado a esta imbécil vía libre, jojojo




www.burbuja.info





T_d_s es t_d_s, Fuck Nacionalpagafantas!!


----------



## EnergiaLibre (12 Feb 2022)

no hay quien entienda a estas putas


----------



## JOF (12 Feb 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Lo tengo clarísimo. No merece la pena. Y menos si no eres fuerte. Tienes todas las de perder. A principios de los 90, creo que en el verano de 1991, salí a dar una vuelta solo por el paseo marítimo y al pasar en una calle adyacente al mismo, cerca de una disco, vi a una pareja joven discutiendo y el hombre le arreó un guantazo a la mujer. Me quedé asombrado y estuve a punto de llamarle la atención, pero no me atreví porque él era mucho más fuerte y encima no había gente a mí alrededor. Estuve pensando un buen rato sobre mi comportamiento cobarde y con mala conciencia. Una hora más tarde me encontré a la misma pareja besándose apasionadamente y me dije a mí mismo: "suerte que no me metí, me habría llevado unas ostias y encima la mujer se hubiera reído cuando se lo recordara el malote". Me sentí muy aliviado.



Eso más o menos también lo he vivido yo, un dia esperando al metro en Madrid en la calle, ya por la mañana, parejita diciéndose de todo, gritos, insultos fuertes, zarandeándose, etc etc, eso sí no se llegaron a pegar de milagro. Pues a los 10 minutos unos besos como si fuera el primer dia.


----------



## JOF (12 Feb 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> He hablado varias veces de un vegano animalista feminista, en contra de la defensa propia, antinatalista si el recién nacido es blanco claro, a favor de los okupas, pro gitanos y moros y demás mierdas que tenía por amistad. El hijoputa una vez mencionó la obra de ficción Lisistrata, y dijo que eso demostraba que las mujeres siempre tienen las de ganar bla bla. También he relatado que se enorgullecía de ser calzonazos en medio de una conversación sin venir a cuento. Manginoides como ese han hecho esta sociedad decadente.



Coño el progre medio.


----------



## JOF (12 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Nos odian tanto, nos tienen tanto desprecio, que les puede.
> 
> Por cierto, Odio Institucionalizado, incluso con la "Pizpi" Ayuso....



Las niñas como todos sabemos son seres de luz que no se meten con otros niños o niñas. Me cago en tu puta madre Ayuso.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (12 Feb 2022)

lo mejor son los de los balcones... gritando "oye, oye" para que parase, pero sin hacer nada y siguiendo grabando con el movil


----------



## Sardónica (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## latoso (12 Feb 2022)

Uy sí, ahora mismo voy a ir por ahí de superherore a darme de hostias con moronegros que han importado los rojos. Por supuesto a mano desnuda mientras ellos van con machetes y pistolas. Pero luego si asaltan mi casa me quedo quietecito y que me sodomicen, que voy a la carcel yo.

Los rojos y feminazis no tienen ni puta idea de que "mundo" han contribuido NOS HAN IMPUESTO A LA FUERZA... ellos que habian _viajaoooh _tanto y van de sabiondos cuando no son más que esclavos de mierda, sin cerebro ni ideas propias, usados como armas contra occidente. Por algo es urgente dejar de pedir perdón por todo, darles LA PUTA GUERRAZA sanguinaria que se merecen y devolver a todas estas PUTAS inutiles a la cocina de la que no deben salir nunca.

Se han cargado la educacion, la sanidad, la judicatura, la POLITICA, por su puesto cualquier idea machista heteropatriarcal de nación o patria y por ende se han cargado "nueejjjjstossss varrioshhh". _No se podía de saber_, pero TODO lo que ocurre HOY ya lo comentabamos hace 25 años algunos cuando vimos lo que se nos venia encima. Siempre nos han tratado como a locos criminales.

Por supuesto los jovenes de hoy no tienen ni puta idea de nada, no tienen nuestras referencias, ya es demasiado tarde. *Un par de generaciones ESTERILES le queda a este cuento como mucho*. PUES NADA, SEGUID ASÍ Y QUE OS DEN POR EL PUTO CULO


----------



## Switch_46 (12 Feb 2022)

Pues aunque suene cruel, joderme y aguantarme. Es lo que queda. Esto que comentas, crees que no lo he pensado?

En un país civilizado, maduro y con sentido común, para empezar, estas cosas no sucederían. Pero partiendo de que esto es España, un pais venido a menos, en donde se defiende flagrantemente al delincuente, al abusador, al corrupto y al estafador, no puedes esperar que por sentido común un extraño defienda a tu hija de un agresor, por qué? Porque encima de que lo haces arriesgando tu vida por salvar otra, lo hieres o lo matas, tienes que indemnizar a la familia (si la tuviese) por una cagada que solo ha cometido el abusador, y tu vas a la cárcel. Pero es que ya no es solo eso, la propia víctima te denuncia a ti también, y los medios de mierda te desgracian la vida calumniandote y difamandote hasta la saciedad, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario. Y para rematar, quedas marcado ante la sociedad como el malo de la película, siendo que únicamente lo que hiciste fue defender a otra persona. Es el mundo al reves.


----------



## kokod (12 Feb 2022)

Las preguntas son las siguientes: 

Eres remero? si/no
Te pagan como a un caballero por arriesgar tú vida? si/no
Si les das un mal golpe acabarías en la carcel? si/no
Te darían las gracias las asociaciones feministas? si/no
En caso de que te den un golpe a ti y te dejen medio muñeco, el Estado se haría cargo de ti con una buena paguita? si/no
Desde que naces en Hispañistan por ser hombre tienes más dificultades para acceder a un puesto público? si/no
En caso de separación te dejarían en la ruina económica? si/no.
En caso de falsa denuncia por malos tratos, usted cree que entraría en la carcel? si/no

Cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones, yo ya hice el cuestionario y se perfectamente como actuaría.


----------



## latoso (12 Feb 2022)

Respuesta corta para las guerreras del teclado de twitter (yo no tengo, lo podeis usar libremente):

_"Tus roles coñocéntricos de genero me los paso por la polla. No me cosifiques, no soy tu princesito ni tengo porque ir por ahí salvando doncellas ni bigotudas cacilleras que apestan a lefa de cientos de macacos"._


----------



## bambum (12 Feb 2022)

latoso dijo:


> Respuesta corta para las guerreras del teclado de twitter (yo no tengo, lo podeis usar libremente):
> 
> _"Tus roles coñocéntricos de genero me los paso por la polla. *No me cosifiques, no soy tu princesito ni tengo porque ir por ahí salvando doncellas* ni bigotudas cacilleras que apestan a lefa de cientos de macacos"._



Me quedo con eso. El resto es seguir haciendoles el juego.


----------



## DVD1975 (12 Feb 2022)

El día que la supuesta maltratada justificó su maltrato y encima no defendió al profesor desde ese día un hombre que esté en sus canales no va defender a una mujer.
Yo vi la entrevista de ella y fue vergonzoso me dio ganas de pagar a 2 sicarios para que le dieran una paliza.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 Feb 2022)

50% de mujeres y charos a la Guerra


----------



## Sputnik (12 Feb 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> He hablado varias veces de un vegano animalista feminista, en contra de la defensa propia, antinatalista si el recién nacido es blanco claro, a favor de los okupas, pro gitanos y moros y demás mierdas que tenía por amistad. El hijoputa una vez mencionó la obra de ficción Lisistrata, y dijo que eso demostraba que las mujeres siempre tienen las de ganar bla bla. También he relatado que se enorgullecía de ser calzonazos en medio de una conversación sin venir a cuento. Manginoides como ese han hecho esta sociedad decadente.




Dificil creer que seres asi existan, pero en todo caso, la proxima vez que os cruceis con uno, partidle el cuello como una ramita sin dilacion, Madre Natura lo agradecera, porque el hijo de puta de Darwin esta de huelga..


----------



## Joaquim (12 Feb 2022)

latoso dijo:


> Uy sí, ahora mismo voy a ir por ahí de superherore a darme de hostias con moronegros que han importado los rojos. Por supuesto a mano desnuda mientras ellos van con machetes y pistolas. Pero luego si asaltan mi casa me quedo quietecito y que me sodomicen, que voy a la carcel yo.
> 
> Los rojos y feminazis no tienen ni puta idea de que "mundo" han contribuido NOS HAN IMPUESTO A LA FUERZA... ellos que habian _viajaoooh _tanto y van de sabiondos cuando no son más que esclavos de mierda, sin cerebro ni ideas propias, usados como armas contra occidente. Por algo es urgente dejar de pedir perdón por todo, darles LA PUTA GUERRAZA sanguinaria que se merecen y* devolver a todas estas PUTAS inutiles a la cocina de la que no deben salir nunca.*
> 
> ...



Ay, inocentón, el buenismo te puede!! 

Tienen que pagar todo el odio hacia nosotros que han fomentado, nada de que se salgan de rositas porque "solo soy una chica"; ni olvido ni perdón.

Volver al Conservadurismo dice, como si eso no fuera lo que a ellas las conviene cuando vienen maldadas, y una mierda, ya me sé hacer yo mi propia comida, no necesita a ninguna mujer en la cocina!! Si hay guerra, que vayan ellas, que yo no puedo mover un dedo por estas mujeres de mierda que me odian y me desprecian!!


----------



## Joaquim (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Feb 2022)

Estas cerdas supongo que hoy van a hablar maravillas de estos dos heridos.









Ingresa en prisión el detenido en Gernika por agredir a su pareja y a las dos personas que acudieron a socorrerla


La mujer, que todavía que no ha presentado denuncia por los hechos, trató de dificultar la investigación y escondió a su agresor en su vivienda




www.elcorreo.com





Ah no, que solamente quieren echar mierda a los hombres en general... porque si.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Feb 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Estas cerdas supongo que hoy van a hablar maravillas de estos dos heridos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*La mujer, que todavía que no ha presentado denuncia por los hechos, trató de dificultar la investigación y escondió a su agresor en su vivienda*


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Feb 2022)

*DOS HOMBRES ACABAN HERIDOS POR SOCORRER A UNA MUJER"GOLPEADA POR SU PAREJA"..Y LA MUJER ESCONDE AL AGRESOR EN SU VIVIENDA Y DIFICULTA LA INVESTIGACIÓN*


----------



## Gothaus (14 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *La mujer, que todavía que no ha presentado denuncia por los hechos, trató de dificultar la investigación y escondió a su agresor en su vivienda*



Por eso no me harto de decir que en conflictos ajenos se meta su puta madre. Que lo arreglen los azules y los verdes, que para eso les pagan.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Feb 2022)

Arriésgate...






DOS HOMBRES ACABAN HERIDOS POR SOCORRER A UNA MUJER"GOLPEADA POR SU PAREJA"..Y LA MUJER ESCONDE AL AGRESOR EN SU VIVIENDA Y DIFICULTA LA INVESTIGACIÓN


meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: Dos heridos, uno de ellos de un navajazo, al socorrer a una mujer golpeada por su pareja en Gernika La mujer, que todavía que no ha presentado denuncia por los hechos, trató de dificultar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## atardecer14 (14 Feb 2022)

No hablan de la mujer que ha envenenado a su marido, y la han pillado porque había retirado dinero del banco y los hijos la han denunciado, a partir de ahí la policía ha investigado y ha descubierto el envenenamiento. Cuantos no se descubrirán por no hacer autopsia. La violencia no tiene género, hay hombres criminales y mujeres criminales, si ponemos el foco solo en unos casos y no en los otros, es como la teoría de la Caverna de Platón


----------



## euriborfree (15 Feb 2022)

A estas charos les diria que se pasen por esta noticia a comentar 









Ingresa en prisión el detenido en Gernika por agredir a su pareja y a las dos personas que acudieron a socorrerla


La mujer, que todavía que no ha presentado denuncia por los hechos, trató de dificultar la investigación y escondió a su agresor en su vivienda




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## nekcab (15 Feb 2022)

Creo que esta otra noticia viene como poya al culo al asunto que se trata:

​DOS HOMBRES ACABAN HERIDOS POR SOCORRER A UNA MUJER"GOLPEADA POR SU PAREJA"..Y LA MUJER ESCONDE AL AGRESOR EN SU VIVIENDA Y DIFICULTA LA INVESTIGACIÓN

#VIOLENCIADEGENERO

P.D.: vaya, veo que ya lo habéis puesto.


----------



## danityler (24 Feb 2022)

Todas estas locas de twitter y pelos de colores, lo que van a conseguir con tanta proclamación es que cada vez escape más la gente de conflictos ajenos.


----------



## Macabrón (24 Feb 2022)

Yo desde luego lo que le pase a las mujeres me la reflanflinfla, paso de largo y así evito posibles falsas acusaciones. Si me imputasen por omisión de socorro, se lo diría bien claro a la jueza: porque vosotras habéis creado este estado de miedo entre la ciudadanía.


----------



## Joaquim (3 Mar 2022)

_




_


----------



## Joaquim (3 Mar 2022)

Hollywood:

































Realidad:


----------



## notorius.burbujo (3 Mar 2022)

jajajajajajjaja joder. Las bigotudas y paticortas piden morenitos, y cuando las ostian quieren que los españoles blancos las defendamos. jajajjajajajajajjaajjaajajajajaajajaa. Va a defender a estas zorras su puta madre. Las ultimas dos agresiones que he visto no he llamado ni a la Policia, me suda la polla lo que las pase.


----------



## Progretón (3 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *LAS MUJERES SE ALZAN CONTRA EL JOVEN QUE NO AYUDÓ A LA MUJER APUÑALADA EN TORRIJOS: “ES UN COBARDE” “FALTAN HUEVOS”*
> 
> Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos follan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si fueran princesitas . Si por ello nos apuñalan o le hacemos un rasguño al agresor, se nos cae el pelo (o nos pasa como aquel Neira que ayudó a una mujer “maltratada” cuyo marido le reventó la cabeza, y luego encima la mujer testificó contra Neira).
> 
> No obstante, no hay que olvidar quién es el culpable de esta situación: el remero



¿Huevos? Bien que chupáis los huevos a los moronegros.

Como me enseñó mi madre, "_Las decisiones se toman con *todas* las consecuencias_". Disfrutad de los huevos moronegros.


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 Mar 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Por eso no me harto de decir que en conflictos ajenos se meta su puta madre. Que lo arreglen los azules y los verdes, que para eso les pagan.



hay que tener incluso cuidado con eso, ya que si te ven pasando 3k te pueden acusar de omisión de socorro

lo mejor es llamar al 061 091 o mierdas de esas, denunciar lo que pasa y pasando 3k de meterse en el fregao


----------



## Funci-vago (3 Mar 2022)

hay que cantarles

no soy un superman,
soy un hombre muy sencillo
y no quiero puñalasss.
Mira que no soy de acero,
tengo el corazón blandito
y con dos mojadas yo me muero. (x2)


----------



## Progretón (3 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> hay que tener incluso cuidado con eso, ya que si te ven pasando 3k te pueden acusar de omisión de socorro
> 
> lo mejor es llamar al 061 091 o mierdas de esas, denunciar lo que pasa y pasando 3k de meterse en el fregao



Respuesta a la autoridad: "_Caballero, si no hice nada es por que llevaba encima una buena cogorza y no me di cuenta de nada._"


----------



## Joaquim (7 Mar 2022)

__





Antonia3 incita hoy a que demos de hostias a los maltratadores de mujeres


He visto un spot de Antonia3 después de su mierda de noticiarios. Sale un banco (de la calle) y dice: "Hoy he visto a un hombre agarrando y pegando a una mujer. Soy solo un banco y no puedo hacer nada. Pero tú sí. Si ves a un maltratador ACTUA, pelea por ella". COMPROMISO ANTONIA3. Tratan a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## eufor (10 Mar 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> Esta precisamente es la mentalidad de casi toda España. Luego nos quejaremos de los políticos que nos tocan, que no son sino el reflejo de la sociedad. ¿Creéis de verdad que de gentuza como al que cito van a surgir políticos que miren por algo más que por su propio interés? TODO va mal por esta mierda de individualismo y egoísmo, y lo alucinante es que aún encontréis excusas para justificarlo.



Es que no te dan opción a más, si te metes te llevas 4 navajazos y terminas en el cajón aplaudirán un día a tu familia por lo que has hecho y te olvidarán, te habrás convertido en mártir de una causa en la que seguirán la ministra por concubinato y toda su prole de parásitas seguirán sin hacer realmente nada por los problemas reales de las mujeres pero poniéndose las medallas, un claro ejemplo es el profesor Neira que dio su vida por una mujer y del nadie se acuerda, el día de las locas que podían por lo menos homenajearle, no lo hacen....nadie se acuerda de él.
Y si te metes, se pone feo y por cualquier casual te cargas al tipo, estate seguro que con las leyes de este país no te vas a librar de que te acusen de asesinato o que se lo pregunten al señor que se cargo a un ladrón que entró con una pistola simulada en su casa que además de ir para el talego tuvo que indemnizar a la madre de la criatura....
Entonces quien cojones en su sano juicio va a meterse en algo que si se pone feo las opciones para ti son cementerio o cárcel a no ser de que la agredida sea alguien de la familia o amiga??? Con las leyes de este país con las que por el simple hecho de proteger tu propiedad y la integridad de los tuyos puedes tener problemas legales meterte a proteger la propiedad o la integridad de otros es simplemente buscarte un problema..


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Mar 2022)

*TODOS TENEMOS QUE HACER COMO AQUEL IMBÉCIL QUE SE METIÓ DE LISTO EN UNA PELEA ENTRE UNA PAREJA Y ACABÓ MOÑECO, FOLLADO POR EL CULO (LA MUJER "MALTRATADA" TESTIFICÓ CONTRA ÉL), OLVIDADO POR LA SOCIEDAD Y AMARGADO PORQUE SABÍA QUE SE HABÍA CONVERTIDO EN UN PUTO DESPOJO PARA NADA (BUENO, PARA ENCIMA SER FOLLADO POR EL CULO)*


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (11 Mar 2022)

Sinceramente ojalá no hubiera intervenido nadie al final.


----------



## XRL (11 Mar 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> jajajajajajjaja joder. Las bigotudas y paticortas piden morenitos, y cuando las ostian quieren que los españoles blancos las defendamos. jajajjajajajajajjaajjaajajajajaajajaa. Va a defender a estas zorras su puta madre. Las ultimas dos agresiones que he visto no he llamado ni a la Policia, me suda la polla lo que las pase.



ricos-malotes o betas proveedores,por mi están todas muertas desde hace años

para mi son basura humana y cuanto mas lejos mejor


----------

